# votre pageperso numérique



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2002)

Mes magnifiques photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif sont réalisées avec un Canon Ixus V2. appareil idéal pour les photos de soirées car il est très petit et donc toujours en poche. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Pour les photos, cliquez sur POPOLPRODUCTION.


----------



## salamèche (15 Septembre 2002)

cool, je vais aller vivre en belgique.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2002)

Salut, voici  mes photos, prises avec un Nikon Coolpix 995. Cet été, grande première, je l'ai emporté  en vacances au Maroc.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Septembre 2002)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> * illustrée avec leur appareil numérique à la condition d'indiquer avec quel appareil sont fait les images.*



étant entendu qu'une image sur le web est un fichier numérique, je pense pouvoir concourir avec mon "appareil numérique à moi" : powerbook+scanner.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

pour ce qui est des sujets "photographiés", on a essentiellement du polaroid 667, du kodak 320T poussé 2 diaphs, un peu de polaroid 24x36 inversible, de l'agfa apx 100 et 400 dans les formats 24x36, 6x6 et polaroid pro  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

et c'est  là que ça se passe ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## denisbalibouse (23 Septembre 2002)

La rubrique de mon site de la photo de la semaine, renouvellée tous les 15 jours, ça va vite une semaine. 
Tout est fait avec ce bijou de D1H entre 200 et 1600 asa.
voilà c'est par là 

Bonne balade ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Septembre 2002)

De moc côté, c'est  ici que ça se passe.

Les photos sont prise avec un Olympus C-100 (1,3 mégapixels).


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Septembre 2002)

Je rajoute que j'applaudis la façon dont Jean-Ba a fait son site, et les les photos de Denis.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2002)

Très soignées tes photos. Je me suis permis de t'emprunter celle de TRICKY ...

Tu viens de convaincre quelqu'un de penser à s'acheter un numérique ...


----------



## denisbalibouse (2 Octobre 2002)

Merci d'avoir demandé pour l'emprunt.
C'est du vol, cette image est soumise à un droit d'auteur, j'espère que son utilisation restera personelle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2002)

Bien entendu qu'il s'agit d'un usage personnel (si l'on peut parler d'usage !).

Je classe mes CD sur mon mac et cela me permet d'avoir quelque chose d'esthétiquement plus agréable (ça change de la simple reproduction de la pochette). Alors de là à parler de vol .....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2002)

Super tes photos Florent, vivement les vidéos...
Le seul truc bizarre sur ton site, chaque fois que je clique pour passer à une autre photo, j'ai le message "404 no found the requested url/undefined was not found on this server". Cela n'empêche pas de regarder tes photos mais bon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Octobre 2002)

merci pour le compliment Foguenne !

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une idée pour retirer cette fichue fenêtre "404 no found the requested url/undefined was not found on this server", je suis preneur !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr />* Merci d'avoir demandé pour l'emprunt.
C'est du vol, cette image est soumise à un droit d'auteur, j'espère que son utilisation restera personelle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

prendre la mouche pour si peu, tout de même ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## denisbalibouse (3 Octobre 2002)

Toute image, même des photos de vancanes si tu en fait, sont soumises à un droit d'auteur. En faire une utilisation (ou usage) même pour sa collection de Cd sur son Mac requiert, le paiement de droits d'auteur. OU alors la demande préalable. Pour moi c'est du vol même si pour toi c'est different que d'aller tirer qqch dans un supermarché. C'est un peu comme pirater photoshop et se jsutifier en disant qu'on utilise que pour 5 % de ce que le progrmme fait.

C'est bien un immense problème pour les photographes depuis l'apparition du net (qui nous a quand même facilité certaines choses )

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Bien du plaisir avec quand même

PS et si on ouvrait une discussion sur les droits d'auters et internet... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## denisbalibouse (3 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* 

prendre la mouche pour si peu, tout de même ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


C'est clair qu'en soit ne dommage n'est pas grand mais c'est la banalisation et la généralisation de ce phénomène qui m'agace et c'est tout.
Désolé si je vous paru énervé, il n'y avait rien de personnel


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr />* 


C'est clair qu'en soit ne dommage n'est pas grand mais c'est la banalisation et la généralisation de ce phénomène qui m'agace et c'est tout.
Désolé si je vous paru énervé, il n'y avait rien de personnel  *<hr /></blockquote>

Y a pas de mal  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Mais bon, c'est quand même moins pire que du piratage que de prendre une photo sur un site et la garder bien au chaud sur son disque dur.


----------



## denisbalibouse (3 Octobre 2002)

ben voilà la différence et le problème, je gagne 100 % de mes revenus avec les droits d'auteurs...


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Octobre 2002)

et bien là, je crois que tu as fait un gros manque à gagner  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Et tes photos sont bien assez bonnes pour pouvoir apâter de gros acheteurs plus fortunés   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Octobre 2002)

dennis, avec un site en flash, la seule (mais imparable) possibilité de te piquer tes photos, ce sera de faire des captures d'écran

de toute façon, si tu ne veux pas te faire piocher tes images, la seule solution est de ne pas les diffuser c'est pareil avec des images reproduites dans un livre, magazine, un scanner de base suffit à n'importe qui pour mettre en fond d'écran de son ordi n'importe quelle image qui lui a plu.

demander ton autorisation relève en pratique juste de la courtoisie élémentaire.

sinon pour la propriété intellectuelle des documents, tu as raison de le rappeler, mais un ton plus pédagogue sera plus efficace pour faire évoluer les mentalités.

cependant ça reste des documents inexploitables commercialements (trop basse def, à moins d'éditer des timbres postes), donc pas spécialement de manque à gagner  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

d'un autre côté, tu peux considérer comme moi que se faire piquer des images est une forme de reconnaissance de ton talent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## remi trom (3 Octobre 2002)

Les photos sur Internet, c'est un peu comme les shareware... tout le monde peut se servir mais personne (pour ainsi dire) ne paye... _car c'est pour un usage personnel..._ 

Sachant cela, il ne faut pas publier de photos à plus de 72 DPI ne pas les faire trop grande, éventuellement mettre un copyright sur chaque photo et accepter que de toutes façons quelqu'un te la piquera.

D'autant plus, que si quelqu'un veut la consulter elle est copiée sur son disque  dur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif on pourrait dire que c'est le browser qui la piquée et que l'ayant trouvée sur son disque, le gentil internaute pensait avoir le droit de l'utiliser... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Quoi qu'il en soit, bien que ce soit rageant de voir sa photo sur un autre site, sans copyright et sans remerciements, je ne sais pas s'il est possible de faire quoi que ce soit la contre ? a part ne pas publier de photos sur Internet.... mais là on s'écarte du sujet...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2002)

mouais denis, si tu n'y avais pas pensé avant, c'est un peu tard pour t'énerver de la sorte tu n'as qu'à t'en prendre à toi-même.

et puis comme le dit Jeanba je ne vois pas ce que l'on pourrait faire de bien exploitable financièrement avec des images compressées et de si basses déf.

enfin après tu fais comme tu le sens.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2002)

Pour en finir avec cette discussion, le voleur prend ta photo et ne te dis rien. Je reconnais ton travail et te demande l'autorisation de "copier" ta photo.
Si tu ne fais pas la différence...

Au fait, je suppose que tu as demandé à la personne embarquée par la police le droit d'utiliser son image...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## denisbalibouse (4 Octobre 2002)

bien sur, tout à été réglé avec le service de presse de la police municipale et les personnes intéressées. On est jamais à l'abri d'un gars qui serait pas content de voir son image utilisée... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Problème réglé.


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Octobre 2002)

je vais même un peu plus loin, dans le sens de Jean-Ba plus haut : n'étant pas professionnel de la photo, je m'en fous franchement si on pique une photo de mon site. 
Et je suis presque flatté que la personne l'ai trouvé assez belle pour l'avoir sur son disque dur   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Et puis, perso, à par les beaux fon d'écrans de Macdesktop, je ne prend pas de photos sur le web car je n'en vois pas l'utilité et je préfère en faire moi-même. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## bengilli (4 Octobre 2002)

Les photos de l'AEC 2002 prises avec un Minolta Dimage E203

Pour la mise en page c'est une gallerie Photoshop automatisée légèrement retouchée dans le code HTML des modèles pour améliorer un peu l'aspect général et personnaliser les pages (Adobe Photoshop 7 / Parametres prédéfinis / Galerie Web  Photo/)

Pour le diaporama QuickTime c'est avec Live Slide Show, une appli qui génère facilment des diaporamas par glisser deposer avec quelques effets de transition.


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Octobre 2002)

cool !!

J'ai enfin pu voir Alem en photo !!!


----------



## salamèche (4 Octobre 2002)

merci benguili, ça me permet de mettre des visages sur des noms que je lis tous les jours /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* cool !!

J'ai enfin pu voir Alem en photo !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

bin dis donc, t'aurais pu mieux finir ta journée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bin dis donc, t'aurais pu mieux finir ta journée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ça va car de ce côté-là de l'océan, je ne faisais que la commencer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Elance (4 Octobre 2002)

Slt,

Bon bien voici ma galerie  &lt;&lt; ICI &gt;&gt;  (en cour de réalisation)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif .

Voila  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## salamèche (12 Octobre 2002)

bon, le sujet s'endord, alors , je lache une de mes pages: carton.dominique/noos.fr, essayez d'être pro ou funny(amusant) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## salamèche (12 Octobre 2002)

un grand merci à ceux qui ont contribué à ce thread, tous ne sont pas pros, mais vous méritez tous de montrer vos images. mais faite simple: une page galerie avec des thumbnails c'est très bien


----------



## salamèche (13 Octobre 2002)

un ptit effort ou de courage les amis, ya pas de juge, même la soirée bien arrosée c'est un truc à montrer, ya dzs logiciels merde, mais ne piratez surtout pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## olof (13 Octobre 2002)

Voilà voilà... Pas beaucoup de photos, mais ça viendra...

Olofweb 

C'est encore en construction... Et ça risque de durer ;-))))

Bon dimanche !


----------



## salamèche (4 Novembre 2002)

ce thread étant tombé dans les profondeurs du classement, et sentant chez certains un besoin de montrer leurs images, je fait un petit effort pour le pousser vers le haut /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## mxmac (4 Novembre 2002)

salaméche, va matter le threads "ahhhh ! le numérique...", y'a pas moyen d'integrer cette idée dans un post moderateur qui resterait en permanence au sommet comme dans d'autres forum macge ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2002)

déja, je viens de mettre ce post en évidence.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## salamèche (4 Novembre 2002)

en fait c'est la lecture de ce thead ah le numerique qui m'a incité à faire monter celui ci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## salamèche (4 Novembre 2002)

et me piquez surtout pas mes photo, sinon gare à vous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Novembre 2002)

Je suis allé voir ta page Salamèche, et j'ai surtout aimé les photos de la rubrique "Jours à venir", en particulier celle au bord de la Seine (je crois que c'est la Seine) et celle sur la plage avec un chien qui s'échappe du cadre.
En fait, mes préférées sont les photos avec les chiens  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## mxmac (5 Novembre 2002)

Personnellement je suis un peu de l'avis de Florent pour la rubrique, mais je suis beaucoup plus touché par les images de bébé, une sensation d'intimité renforcée par le coté brute du traitement de la lumière... la pose lente, le léger flou de bougé qui suggère le geste (très leïcaste la photo du lavabo) ça me parle, et ça m'évoque des choses... humaines ! (Y'a le tien salamèche ?) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Je suis moins erwitt que Florent ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Quant au portrait d'écrivain, simple efficace un peu de blad, fun ! Ce genre de travail de commande où l'on a peu de temps pour bien faire est toujours un peu lourd, mais très enrichissant dans la gestion du rapport de l'humain à la photographie. Là, maitrise technique obligatoire pour étre libre de ce concentrer sur le sujet, relax ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Par contre si je peux me permettre une ch'tite critique ou deux... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif, la rubrique collaboration est pas très jolie et y'a quelques erreurs de typo (et je n'ai pas passé le correcteur ortho...) pour un site c'est pas top. Si tu veux, je te le renvoie, corrigé un minimum. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Quant au logo made with Apple, il est un peu old school, mais bon y faut bien revendiquer... aux mac citoyens !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mxmac:</font><hr />* Personnellement je suis un peu de l'avis de Florent pour la rubrique, mais je suis beaucoup plus touché par les images de bébé, une sensation d'intimité renforcée par le coté brute du traitement de la lumière... la pose lente, le léger flou de bougé qui suggère le geste (très leïcaste la photo du lavabo) ça me parle, et ça m'évoque des choses... humaines ! (Y'a le tien salamèche ?) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Je suis moins erwitt que Florent ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu touches là à mes points faibles, à savoir que je suis assez mauvais spectateur de portraits, et encore moins photographe dans ce genre.

Néanmoins, j'ai su apprécier la bonne qualité technique des portraits d'écrivains mais cela ne me transcende pas.

Quant à Erwitt, tu as vu juste car je suis assez fan. Il a fait tout de même quelques portraits, souvent assez froids, ou impersonnels (voire "dépersonnalisés" quand on ne voit pas le visage).

Sinon, je rejoins tes critiques.


----------



## salamèche (5 Novembre 2002)

merci pour ton aide mxmac que j'accepte volontier, effectivement vous avez deux regards: les photos que je fais pour gagner mavie ou je répond à des critères précis(mais je me libère ces temps ci) et celles que je fais uniquement pour le plaisir de capter un geste, une lumière, un moment, les enfants sonts les miens, il y a quelques années. merci pour vos commentaires. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## salamèche (5 Novembre 2002)

la photo du chien au bord de la seine est sur le dernier film fait avec mon leica m4p avant de le vendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## mxmac (6 Novembre 2002)

Les images de tes enfants n'en ont que plus de valeur... quel pied plus tard pour un adulte d'avoir ce genre de témoingnage de son enfance ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

j'me disait bien aussi, ça sent le mécanique de conception germanique dans la façon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Comme quoi même si l'outils n'a pas plus d'importance que celle qu'on lui accorde, il y a tout de même du matériel qui marque de sa pate le travail que l'on fait avec, c'est un peu ce que je vous dire dans le post sur le numérique.... Ce n'est pas l'outil qui fait l'artiste mais personnellement je crois ferme qu'il y contribut enormement ! d'ou un regret de la fausse sécurité qu'offre le numérique, qui conduit au finale a des image moins consernées plus standards, plates. le manque de doute et de difficultées enléve forcément quelque chose de l'ordre de la concentration ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## salamèche (6 Novembre 2002)

la photo de mon fils dans le lavabo(il a neuf ans maintenant) a été faite avec un f3 et un 35, les autres plus récentes à l'éos sauf le pépé au leica, je suis volatile question matériel, pour vous faire plaisir je vais rajouter une gallerie noir et blanc


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

suis je la seule à ne pas pouvoir voir ta page perso!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Impossible d'y accéder à partir de IE, Netscape et Omniweb.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2002)

Je viens de mettre sur mon site quelques photos prisent à Strasbourg toujours avec mon Ixus V2.
Je ne suis pas du tout photographe (vous l'aurez remarqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) mais j'adore regarder le travail des autres et me dire "quand je serais grand je ferais des photos aussi belles" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Photos Strasbourg


----------



## mxmac (8 Novembre 2002)

220 ? tit joueur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif le rupteur est plus haut non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

par contre a vu du logo dans le volant popol production les affaires vont bien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2002)

Il y avait encore un peu de marge mais bon...
Autoroute vide, visibilité parfaite et surtout instauration du permis à points et intensification des contrôles policiers au Luxembourg depuis le 1 novembre. C'est un clin d'oeil plutôt qu'une habitude... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Novembre 2002)

Ahhh ça m'a fait du bien de voir des photos de ma désormais bien lointaine ville de Strasbourg.

Le bar "branché" : c'est bien le "Schutz'" (dit le palais de la bière Schutzemberger, place Kléber) ??

SOS mains Illkirch : j'y ai passé beaucoup beaucoup de temps cette année. Là encore des souvenirs, mais bon je ne vais vous raconter ma vie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Le coup du 220 : je trouve ça assez "beauf" par contre (le côté "trophée de chasse" ou gage de virilité ...). Mais je te le pardonne bien aisément . /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Pour l'anecdote, la semaine dernière, une copine française a oublié que le Canada n'était pas la France. Elle s'est fait flashé (le flash c'est le rapport avec ce forum "photo numériques"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  Que nos bien aimés modérateurs se rassurent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  ) à 160 sur l'autoroute : tribunal, 2000 balles d'amende ... bref ça ne rigole pas ici sur la bagnole.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* Ahhh ça m'a fait du bien de voir des photos de ma désormais bien lointaine ville de Strasbourg.

Le bar "branché" : c'est bien le "Schutz'" (dit le palais de la bière Schutzemberger, place Kléber) ??

SOS mains Illkirch : j'y ai passé beaucoup beaucoup de temps cette année. Là encore des souvenirs, mais bon je ne vais vous raconter ma vie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Le coup du 220 : je trouve ça assez "beauf" par contre (le côté "trophée de chasse" ou gage de virilité ...). Mais je te le pardonne bien aisément . /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Pour l'anecdote, la semaine dernière, une copine française a oublié que le Canada n'était pas la France. Elle s'est fait flashé (le flash c'est le rapport avec ce forum "photo numériques"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  Que nos bien aimés modérateurs se rassurent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  ) à 160 sur l'autoroute : tribunal, 2000 balles d'amende ... bref ça ne rigole pas ici sur la bagnole.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour le nom du bar je sais plus mais il a des toilettes très spéciales avec au fond une vitre qui donne sur un mur.
Pour le coup du 220, ce n'étais pas pour dire regardez comme on roule vite mais vraiment un clin d'oeil car au Luxembourg depuis le 1 novembre c'est un peu le Canada /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif . (mais c'est vrai que ça fait beauf quand même... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
En tous cas, je me réjouis de retourner à Strasbourg en touriste car cette ville est merveilleuse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Pour le nom du bar je sais plus mais il a des toilettes très spéciales avec au fond une vitre qui donne sur un mur.
Pour le coup du 220, ce n'étais pas pour dire regardez comme on roule vite mais vraiment un clin d'oeil car au Luxembourg depuis le 1 novembre c'est un peu le Canada /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif . (mais c'est vrai que ça fait beauf quand même... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
En tous cas, je me réjouis de retourner à Strasbourg en touriste car cette ville est merveilleuse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Vu ta decription des toilettes (quasi mythiques !), c'est bien le Schütz (hélas assez cher comme beaucoup de bars de Stras'). pour info, c'est la célèbre architecte Jean Nouvel qui l'a conçu et c'est assurément une réussite.

Si tu veux aller dans des endroits + "alternatifs" la prochaine fois que tu vas à Stras', n'hésite pas à me le demander  je t'en conseillerais quelques uns /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Mea culpa si ce n'était qu'un clin d'oeil.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Novembre 2002)

Je n'hésiterais pas à te demander conseil, c'est toujours bien de se faire guider par des (ex)autochtones. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ricchy (10 Décembre 2002)

Diverses photos sur mon site, réalisée avec du 24X36, du moyen format, et biensur mon D30, suivi actuellement du D60... 
un jour un D1???

Le rêve: un moyen format muni d'un dos numérique, mais là il faut casser la crousille.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tout se passe ici &gt;  ricchy.ch


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

elle n'est pas de moi, mais j'ai trouvé ça très bien hier en tombant dessus presque par hasard !

Stefano Giovannini

Downtown NY, East Village, Tonic Club, Brooklynn et tous les groupes de rock qui le créent depuis 20 ans.


----------



## minime (10 Décembre 2002)

Hey, Chan Marshall (Cat Power) a un iBook coquillage ! Impossible de penser à autre chose, Apple revient toujours... par la fenêtre.


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2002)

pas une page mais quelques tophs trainant négligemment par là


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * pas une page mais quelques tophs trainant négligemment par là    *



Wouawww.

J'adore celle-ci


----------



## remi trom (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Wouawww.

J'adore celle-ci

*<hr /></blockquote>

La fille ou la photo ?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2002)

La photo, la fille est sympathique mais j'aime beaucoup son regard porté sur le jeune homme et celui-ci qui semble l'ignorer.


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * La photo, la fille est sympathique mais j'aime beaucoup son regard porté sur le jeune homme et celui-ci qui semble l'ignorer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_mince ya une poussière sur le scan !! Didjuuuuu!!!!!_

euh oui, voila, c'était exactement ça !!


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2002)

_tiens, faudrait que je la recontacte la petite Anne !_


----------



## Nephou (19 Décembre 2002)

fartur a dit:
			
		

> * Salut, voici  mes photos, prises avec un Nikon Coolpix 995. Cet été, grande première, je l'ai emporté  en vacances au Maroc.   *


Marrant, tes photos de pétanque me rappellent l'école normal, c'est au métro Corvisart, juste en face d'Estienne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* 
Marrant, tes photos de pétanque me rappellent l'école normal, c'est au métro Corvisart, juste en face d'Estienne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Salut voisin


----------



## salamèche (21 Décembre 2002)

Pour donner un peu de vie à ce forum, je propose que ceux qui le souhaitent, nous proposent leur page perso illustrée avec leur appareil numérique à la condition d'indiquer avec quel appareil sont fait les images.Je vous propose de mettre entre 6 et dix photos sur une  seule page. Soyez créatifs. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## krigepouh (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* elle n'est pas de moi, mais j'ai trouvé ça très bien hier en tombant dessus presque par hasard !

Stefano Giovannini

Downtown NY, East Village, Tonic Club, Brooklynn et tous les groupes de rock qui le créent depuis 20 ans.
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'adore la série dans Central Park, très cool, vieux, jeunes, enfants, buvette, soleil, tout le monde par terre et LE Sonic Youth (un de mes groupes majeurs), il me tarde d'emmener mon petit garçon les voir en concert !


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2003)

une petite mise à jour...

tous les liens sont disponibles  ici


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * une petite mise à jour...

tous les liens sont disponibles  ici



* 

[/QUOTE]

Sympa sauf le dernier lien qui fait quitter Safari inopinément. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suppose que c'est voulu.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Sympa sauf le dernier lien qui fait quitter Safari inopinément. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suppose que c'est voulu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2003)

donc des photos ici





, ici





, ici





, ici





, des liens ici





, mais rien ici !!


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *  mais rien ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ahhahahahahahah


----------



## ricchy (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * donc des photos ici





, ici





, ici





, ici





, des liens ici





, mais rien ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Aussi ici SAES2 mai 2002. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moins de photos, mais avec des noms... 
et ici plus de photos mais sans les noms...


----------



## toph (11 Février 2003)

une petite page sur une curiosité d'un petit village en france  là


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

tiens en passant, j'ai pas remis le lien ici : Nos Petites Pages


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *  une petite page sur une curiosité d'un petit village en france  là * 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit bar où il doit faire bon s'endormir...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * tiens en passant, j'ai pas remis le lien ici : Nos Petites Pages



* 

[/QUOTE]
Classe.


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
Aussi ici SAES2 mai 2002. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moins de photos, mais avec des noms... 
et ici plus de photos mais sans les noms...





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo pour ces portraits Richy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grande-grande maîtrise technique et les personnes qui y sont représentées m'ont toutes lk'air très sympathiques.


----------



## Dantec (1 Avril 2003)

Salut,

Voici ma petite contribution : http://ngarnier.nerim.net/

Les photos proviennent d'un Nikon coolpix 5700.


----------



## Elance (9 Avril 2003)

Voici ma galerie mise a jour  &lt;&lt; Ici &gt;&gt; Photos prisent avec un Fuji FinePix s602 (numérique).


----------



## Télémac (13 Avril 2003)

Photos rélisées avec un nikon coolpix 4500

Site Internet 

Je suis en train d'organiser un concours ouvert dans mon assoc. permettant à un très grand nombre de personnes de participer avec n'importe quel type d'appareil photo et quel que soit le niveau;

Le sujet : la photo doit présenter un élément d'un monument, bâtiment, etc..

L'élément peut être interprété très largement, une porte, une serrure,...

Le bâtiment, monument peut être un pont, une cathédrale, une statue ...

Chaque participant présente 5 photos de lélément. Mais la photo ne doit pas être du style carte postale.

Pour ne pas favoriser l'élitisme de la section il y a 5 rubriques de notation: (la nous  sortons des concours photos classiques)

Total des points 20

Thèmes :

1)Photos
( Cadrage, lumière, construction bref les règles de photo)

2)Créativité 

3)Originalité

4)Cohérence entre les 5 photos

5)Clin doeil (humour, message ...)

La notation se fera de manière anonyme par les participants eux-mêmes lors d'une vidéo projection,   mais leur bordereau de vote ne leur permettra pas de noter pour leurs photos (la aussi nous sortons des chemins classiques  avec jury, mais je veux ouvrir à un maximum de participants)

Pour me permettre de voir la cohérence de mon concours (je ne peux pas y participer puisque je lorganise)   je vous propose un jeu

Je place au fur et à mesure une série de photo

Vous votez pour la seule de la série qui sera retenue

Je vais en placer au fur et à mesure que je réalise une série et, à la fin, je placerais les 5  retenus ensemble sur le site 

(Le sujet si vous vous y essayer nest pas facile)


Merci à toutes et à tous




Site Internet


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

*Mon site* est en ligne. Merci .Mac (c'est génial ce truc).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il manque encore quelques légendes, mais je vais m'y mettre.

Toutes les photos ont été prises avec un CoolPix 995.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Juin 2003)

J'ai consulté ton site Olivier : bravo pour cette mise en ligne ! Tu as de très belles images, et tu as eu la chance d'avoir fait de beaux voyages.

Si je pouvais me permettre une petite critique, j'aurais été plus sélectif et mis moins d'images pour chaque destination. Un slide-show de + de 80 photos, il faut tenir, même avec les plus belles images qui soient !

J'ai préféré la série sur le Pérou et la Bolivie car, outre mon affinité certaine pour ces pays, les images sont souvent vraiment différentes les unes des autres (je reproche aux séries sur l'Asie des photos quelques fois trop ressemblantes) et en plus elles sont légendées, ce qui est un plus !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai consulté ton site Olivier : bravo pour cette mise en ligne ! Tu as de très belles images, et tu as eu la chance d'avoir fait de beaux voyages.
> 
> Si je pouvais me permettre une petite critique, j'aurais été plus sélectif et mis moins d'images pour chaque destination. Un slide-show de + de 80 photos, il faut tenir, même avec les plus belles images qui soient !
> 
> J'ai préféré la série sur le Pérou et la Bolivie car, outre mon affinité certaine pour ces pays, les images sont souvent vraiment différentes les unes des autres (je reproche aux séries sur l'Asie des photos quelques fois trop ressemblantes) et en plus elles sont légendées, ce qui est un plus !  *



Merci d'avoir donné ton avis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes sites étaient déjà en ligne, mais je le faisais avec iViewMediaPro, ce qui donne ne moins bon résultats. J'ai découvert le génial service Homepage de .Mac que je n'avais jamais exploré à fond.

Pour la sélection d'images, j'ai effectivement quasiment mis toutes mes photos en ligne. Ça fait beaucoup effectivement (avec le numérique, on compte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais par exemple, c'est pratique pour les montrer à des connaissances si on a pas le CD avec les photos sous la main. La manière de faire serait de procéder par série de 50, ensuite les gens s'en lassent et s'en vont (les fameuses séances diapos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sinon pour les légendes, je vais les ajouter. Mais je reste très sommaire quand même.

Mon dernier voyage au Pérou et en Bolivie fut le plus beau et mon préféré. Je ne connaissais pas du tout l'Amérique du Sud, c'est un continent magnifique avec tellement de choses différentes à découvrir selon les pays et les endroits. Mais j'adore aussi l'Asie et c'est l'Indonésie, et surtout l'île de Java encore pas trop touristique contrairement à Bali, que j'ai préféré sur ce continent.

Voilà.

A+


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2003)

Vraiment sympa tes photos WebOliver.
La version .mac de ton site est plus "aérée" plus "lisible" que la précédente mouture bien que pour voir toutes tes photos, il faut du temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore celle-ci.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Juillet 2003)

ces locomotives ressemblent à d'énormes obus !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * ces locomotives ressemblent à d'énormes obus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peut-être les armes de destruction massive de S.Hussein.


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Peut-être les armes de destruction massive de S.Hussein.
> 
> 
> ...



bon sang mais c'est bien sûr  !

Et dire que Webo' les aura trouvé avant tout le monde !


----------



## Elance (16 Juillet 2003)

Mise a jour de ma galerie  &lt;&lt; Ici &gt;&gt; 

Quelqu'un connais t'il un soft sympa pour faire des galerie photos a mettre en ligne ?

Mike


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

Photoshop 7, iViewMediaPro ou bien sûr iPhoto


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2003)

Elance a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Quelqu'un connais t'il un soft sympa pour faire des galerie photos a mettre en ligne ?
> 
> Mike    *



Je posais la même question *ici*.

Le meilleur résultat est tout de même obtenu par les services de .Mac.


----------



## mxmac (25 Juillet 2003)

cool, c'est agreable de surfer tous ces site, la semaine prochaine je met le mien depuis le temps que j'en parle .... un petit collectif sudisto-parigo !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * cool, c'est agreable de surfer tous ces site, la semaine prochaine je met le mien depuis le temps que j'en parle .... un petit collectif sudisto-parigo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce *thread* vaut également le détour.


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Juillet 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * cdepuis le temps que j'en parle .... *



effectivement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On attend ton site avec impatience !


----------



## diabolosof (28 Juillet 2003)

Alors pour vous faire patienter, je vous donne le lien de ma chtite gallerie toute neuve.

La plupart des photos ont été prises par un HP photosmart 850. Une ou l'autre par un Fuji finepix 1300. 

gallerie


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2003)

Je me permets de donné un lien qui va sur le site de Florent car ses photos et commentaires sur le camps français de déportation de Struthof. sont admirables.
C'est sobre, efficace. Bravo.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je me permets de donné un lien qui va sur le site de Florent car ses photos et commentaires sur le camps français de déportation de Struthof. sont admirables.
> C'est sobre, efficace. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Paulo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je précise que ce ne sont pas des photos faciles (on s'en saurait douté ...).


----------



## diabolosof (30 Juillet 2003)

Elles ne sont pas non plus faciles à voir. Mais c'est nécessaire. Merci pour ces images Florent.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juillet 2003)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> * Elles ne sont pas non plus faciles à voir *



c'est bien ce que je voulais dire quand je disais qu'elles n'étaient pas "faciles".


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Voici ma page perso numérique (en construction, mais bon faut bien commencé quelques part) :  c'est ici !!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * Voici ma page perso numérique (en construction, mais bon faut bien commencé quelques part) :  c'est ici !!! *



Un conseil: tu devrais alléger le poids et réduire la taille de tes images. Même en ADSL c'est assez long à charger.


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

OKI


----------



## marcomarco (1 Août 2003)

petit essai avec galerie et camescope sony dcr trv 740 E 
1 million de pixels ( ne rigolez pas ;c'est pas drôle.....)
mais bon faut bien commencer .....
http://marcopologalerie.site.voila.fr/


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2003)

bah voui, bah quoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, je l'ai un peu retouchée pour faire plaisir à diverses personnes !!

en cliquant sur cette image : 





ou celle-ci : 





narfffff...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah voui, bah quoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très très bien cette retouche.
C'est moins le "bazar" qu'avant.


----------



## nemo44 (2 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil: tu devrais alléger le poids et réduire la taille de tes images. Même en ADSL c'est assez long à charger.



Voilà c'est fait :  mon site


----------



## marcomarco (3 Août 2003)

je vais pouvoir m'ammuser un peut.car  avec un million de pixels c'etait vraiment pas drôle....
je viens de trouver un 3,2 millions de pixels (sony dsc p52) d'occase pour 1600 fr (je ne sait pas si j'ai fait une affaire....)
salut à bientôt....avec de nouvelles images.


----------



## marcomarco (7 Août 2003)

nouvelle galerie photo avec sony 3.2 mi.de pix.
  bonne visite....
marcopologalerie.site.voila.fr


----------



## nemo44 (17 Août 2003)

J'ai effectué une (petite) mise à jour du site par  ici .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

Bon voilà, j'ai remis à neuf ma homepage,  *que des photos* , y a du scan à plat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , du scann de négatif (il m'ont coupé des bouts !!! ), 
du Canon S30 (Marrakech, boulanger ), et, 4 tofs au Canon G5 ( lien Les autres --&gt; les 4 du bas ), tout le reste ( donc les scanns ) 
c'est du IXUS II APS,et, un Olympus je sais plus quoi compact.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2003)

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle présentation de ton site petit Scarabé, sobre, classe.
Ma photo préférée est celle qui est intitullée " Ultra moderne solitude"   c'est la dernière photo de la rubrique "les autres".
J'ai pu tester un Canon G5 pendant une soirée (oui, oui, son propriétaire est fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) c'est vraiment un super appareil.

Bravo.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2003)

TRès joli... tant les photos, que la présentation du site

Par contre il me semble que la photo des Nénuphars (ou Lotus?) est inversée... Est-ce volontaire?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il me semble que la photo des Nénuphars (ou Lotus?) est inversée... Est-ce volontaire?



Merci Foguenne, merci Remy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui elle est à l'envers, d'où le titre "nénuphars volants" ( mais bon ) just a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour le fun.
Ah !! les fabuleux jardins de Pamplemousse à Maurice, faut vraiment que je retourne travailler moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà le lien est passé dans ma signature, j'étofferai au fur et à mesure...  

edit:


			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma photo préférée est celle qui est intitullée "Ultra Moderne Solitude" c'est la dernière photo de la rubrique "les autres".



Elle a été prise dans un endroit que j'aime beaucoup à Lyon,   *les Subsistances* ( et ça c'est tout fait avec le G5, mais ça penche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
un ancien couvent reconverti en espace de création...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Août 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ma homepage



Franchement, elle est superbe. J'aime beaucoup ton travail et la présentation est parfaite, tout à fait en adéquation avec les images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'apprécie beaucoup ton goût du détail, ce sont bien souvent ces photos que je préfère.

Voici donc mes préférées :

image 1 

image 2 

image 3

image 4

image 5

image 6

image 7

image 8

Bravo encore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Voici donc mes préférées :
> ...
> image 7
> ...



Euh, je vais encore rougir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Florent, d'autant plus que je vais régulièrement sur ton site, bien que je ne sois pas un fondu d'escalade,
j'adore tes photos du Mexique (notamment "De Nuevo Laredo à Monterrey " celle qui semble être prise d'un train ), 
celles des Etats Unis aussi, ça me fait l'occasion de te le dire. 
Et je n'y connais pas grand chose à la photo d'escalade, mais je me doute de la difficulté !!!
Pas facile de faire un compliment à un Pro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'aurais bien du mal à choisir lesquelles je devrais préférer, j'aime beaucoup ce style très dépouillé, avec des ambiances lumineuses très travaillées .


Je cite la photo 7, parce ce qu'elle est de ma doudou, j'ai mis son nom avec un © dans la barre titre, elle
me servira de lien vers le site que je suis entrain de finir pour elle...( du dessin textile ), je lui transmet le compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je suis content que tu ai cité 3 photos de ce que je fais ces temps ( 4,5,6 ).Merci  

_Donc, avec Paul ça fait 100% des photos très récentes citées sur 2 posts, vous êtes trop gentils._


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Août 2003)

On espère bientôt voir des images aussi réussies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci du compliment pour la photo qui est en effet prise d'un bus Mexicain top confort, après 3 jours de bus Greyhound vraiment boooooof pour traverser les States ...

Qunt à la photo d'escalade, je ne suis pas du tout pas un pro, loiiiiiin de là (et je suis tout aussi loin d'atteindre le niveau des photographes pros d'escalade), j'en fais juste les jours où je ne grimpe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus évident ...


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

ça s'améliore...  *Merci Didier !!*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça s'améliore...  *Merci Didier !!*


Dis donc t'es gonflé, j'ai tout vu avant hier...

Je suis obligé de recommencer maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est pas grave, c'est toujours un plaisir


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc t'es gonflé, j'ai tout vu avant hier...
> 
> Je suis obligé de recommencer maintenant
> 
> ...



tu peux recommencer ! je viens de rénover les pages du début !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2003)

Bon prochaine fois fait l'annonce quand tu as fini!!!


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon prochaine fois fait l'annonce quand tu as fini!!!



je compte changer souvent, faites gaffe !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs je rajouterais sous peu des photos de mes vacances... narf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne pensais pas continuer hier soir mais retoucher des photos de 200Mo pour le taf, ça m'ennuyait un peu à 22H30 !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, j'ai remis à neuf ma homepage



Et ben voilà  *1ère MAJ* ,et, nouvel hébergement.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà  *1ère MAJ* ,et, nouvel hébergement.



WOUAH!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Septembre 2003)

toujours aussi beau : un modèle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour vos encouragements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon s'il y a trois cèpes cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ça sera pour ceux qui se lèvent tôt...
et avec l'appareil, pour faire de la macro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que j'ai entendu parler d'ouverture de la chasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors, avec un chapeau rouge hein les gars


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Septembre 2003)

de mon côté, après le ralentissement estival, j'en ai profité pour faire une Màj de  mon site avec des photos de la Techno parade d'hier


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2003)

Héhé, sympas ces photos, quoi qu'il n'y en a pas assez.
Alors c'était bien cette techno parade?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouvais étonnant que personne n'en parle dans le bar.


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, sympas ces photos, quoi qu'il n'y en a pas assez.
> Alors c'était bien cette techno parade?



c'était ma première et j'ai bien apprécié (il faut aimé la techno, sûr, et c'est mon cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : il y avait vraiment foule et c'était très bon enfant. On a même vu des mamy se lâcher sur des samples foudroyants au milieu des masses technoïdes délurées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

*Florent, j'aime beaucoup  celle là *

Bon... pas de champignons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais un truc pour Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 J'ai écrasé l'original, avec ma retouche !! Pas de copie


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Florent, j'aime beaucoup  *celle là* [/b]



merci !
je crois que c'est ma préférée également


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Je viens de mettre sur  mon site  mes photos du salon de l'auto de Francfort.
Je suis très content, c'est la première fois que je réussis des photos d'auto dans un salon.
Les allemands sont décidément très disciplinés, ils attendent souvent qu'on ait fini de prendre sa photo, pourtant, il y avait foule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand il y avait trop de monde, je faisais les photos en tenant mon Ixus au bout de mon bras, à "l'aveugle".
Pour ce genre dévènement, rien de tel que le numérique.





J'ai évidement parlé du meme sujet dans "beurk" dans le bar mais ce n'est pas pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre sur  mon site  mes photos du salon de l'auto de Francfort



ah veinard, tu y étais !!
Il paraît que c'était décevant cette année, tu confirmes ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très content, c'est la première fois que je réussis des photos d'auto dans un salon.



en effet ce sont des bonnes images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




décidément les R&amp;R ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul lien entre l'Apple Expo et le salon de francfort : le roadster smart !  (que j'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ah veinard, tu y étais !!
> Il paraît que c'était décevant cette année, tu confirmes ?


Je ne sais pas, c'est la première fois que j'allais à Francfort pour le salon de l'auto.
Il est quand même fantastique.
Il est plus grand que celui de Paris, beaucoup plus grand que celui de Bruxelles.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'aime bien la Be Bop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S'ils la font pour les grands ça me va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, Lyon  *By "Lyght"* , je ne sais pas si elles rejoindront ma homepage.

Mais, demander à des gens qu'on ne connait pas, si on peut faire un pano de leur balcon 
à 20h15, est aussi un exercice interressant, je suis finalement souvent étonné de la gentillesse 
des inconnus à qui l'on demande du tac au tac qq chose d'inattendu.


----------



## maousse (18 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais un truc pour Maousse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci de me l'avoir indiquée !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ce regard...je fonds...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ça va bien, je vais me refixer bientôt, plus de nouvelles au prochain épisode !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *By "Lyght"* , je ne sais pas si elles rejoindront ma homepage.
> 
> Mais, demander à des gens qu'on ne connait pas, si on peut faire un pano de leur balcon
> à 20h15, est aussi un exercice interressant, je suis finalement souvent étonné de la gentillesse
> des inconnus à qui l'on demande du tac au tac qq chose d'inattendu.



C'est génial comme idée, j'aurais jamais osé en faire autant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 En plus les photos sont superbes (en particulier celle qui est a l'envers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me l'avoir indiquée !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tou va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et toi ?
J'essayerais de t'en tirer un fond d'écran, il m'en reste 690/490 sur 5 millions de pixels !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne me souvenais pas que j'avais config iView differement de iPhoto !! hihi effaçage de la carte après import 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors que je croyais mes tofs à l'abri...*paf !! tout est parti*








 ( cf:La Crise.C-Serreau)




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais jamais osé en faire autant!



Bah ! j'ai quand même attendu un moment avant d'oser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ce Monsieur qui fumait son cigare sur le balcon au 6ème avait l'air bien sympa alors...
Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les gars  *allez là* voir la girafe de JPMiss, Peter Beard ne devait pas être loin, à cadrer lui aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Les gars  *allez là* voir la girafe de JPMiss, Peter Beard ne devait pas être loin, à cadrer lui aussi.



Effectivement, superbe photo. Encore un site qui donne envie de voyager.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Les gars  *allez là* voir la girafe de JPMiss, Peter Beard ne devait pas être loin, à cadrer lui aussi.



Merci pour la pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fond d'ecran elle a de la gueule cette girafe


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2003)

hello.
Juste pour signaler que j'ai (un peu) amélioré l'aspect de ma page photo. Soyez indulgent je débute en conception de page web, c'est vraiment basique (et pi j'ai pas que ca a fout' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) mais bon c'est  là 

NB: Certaines photos (ouest USA) ont ete scannées chez un pote peu soigneux d'ou les traces de doigts sur quelques images


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

C'est drôle, j'étais entrain de regarder tes photos de Namibie pendant que tu postais hier.
Je venais donc de constater, que tu avais mis à jour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà, la diapo d'accueil est très classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis Didier Guillon va être content pour l'utilisation de ses scripts, et, la pub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu fais bien. 

Alors on attend la suite, hein...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle, j'étais entrain de regarder tes photos de Namibie pendant que tu postais hier.
> Je venais donc de constater, que tu avais mis à jour.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes encouragements et merci a Didier Guillon sans qui je ne serais rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la suite, va falloire faire chauffer le scanner: j'ai pas mal de photos de voyage sympas datant d'avant l'ere du numérique


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

Bon, c'est mon tour.

Pour l'intant sur mon  *annexe* , *"Food"*, les dern's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'envisage une MAJ du site (catégorie:les autres) ce week-end.
( les sushis datent du printemps, certains les ont déjà vu, le reste est du jour)  


PS: Florent, est ce que tu exposes, au vernissage de la galerie qui porte le même nom que toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

comme d'hab elles sont superbes!
Euh y'a juste les sardines, je sais pas elles ont une drole de tronche.. la boite etait ouverte depuis combien de temps?


----------



## Claude number X (27 Septembre 2003)

Superbe la boite de sardine petit scarabée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et, en temps que gars du pays des petites boites, je suis connaisseur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

Hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci les gars.
C'était la dernière boite de sardines millésimées que le petit épicier du coin vendait avant de fermer.
Sur du seigle auvergnat, avec un Crozes blanc, une merveille.


----------



## Claude number X (27 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a juste les sardines, je sais pas elles ont une drole de tronche.. la boite etait ouverte depuis combien de temps?



Mais non, plus c'est vieux, meilleur c'est !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avant y'avait même pas de date de péremption sur les boites de conserve.

Marrant que les 2 premières réactions concernent cette même photo


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Florent, est ce que tu exposes, au vernissage de la galerie qui porte le même nom que toi ?



non : c'est une galerie d'art contemporain donc mes photos n'y auraient pas leur place. Des photos seront exposées, mais ce seront des "vraies photos d'artistes". La 1ère expo sera du cinéma expérimental.

[/ mode pub ] par contre, une de mes images est exposée depuis hier dans une expo à l'école d'Architecture de Strasbourg  [/ mode pub terminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

[/ mode modo débordé ] Désolé les gars, j'ai en ce moment un peu du mal à suivre le forum et les màj de vos sites respectifs mais je tâcherais de rattaper le retard dès que j'aurais plus de temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/ mode modo débordé terminé ]


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2003)

nouvelle page perso specifique a macge et aux aes





_en construction_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2003)

Yop, léger  *relo**ockage* 


Edit: 





			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> [/ mode pub ] par contre, une de mes images est exposée depuis hier dans une expo à l'école d'Architecture de Strasbourg  [/ mode pub terminé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben on veut une photo, de la photo dans l'expo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode pub aussi]ça fait directement allusion à la nouvelle photo de mon accueil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/mode pub aussi... terminé aussi] ...mais quand même on veut une photo de la photo


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Yop, léger  *relo**ockage*



Classe l'image de ta page d'accueil.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] nouvelle page perso specifique a macge et aux aes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa, cette réunion de photos de joyeux lurons.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, cette réunion de photos de joyeux lurons.



gniark !


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et ben on veut une photo, de la photo dans l'expo



Aussitôt demandé ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



'ava Paul ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci.



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Aussitôt demandé ...



Hé bé si je n'étais allé voir la série sur tes pages, j'aurais juré que tu avais fait cette photo à Glasgow !
Bonne chance alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note : cette image de table de dissection en carrelage du Struthof me hante depuis que j'ai 8 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas assez de monde l'a vu, a écouter les infos !!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> 'ava Paul ?  Merci.



Oui très bien.
La photo Ultramod. en 20x30 est superbe.


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé si je n'étais allé voir la série sur tes pages, j'aurais juré que tu avais fait cette photo à Glasgow !



Pourquoi Glasgow (je ne connais pas l'écosse) ?? Il y a beaucoup de briques rouge là-bas ??



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> note : cette image de table de dissection en carrelage du Struthof me hante depuis que j'ai 8 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certes ... Il est bon de garder cela à l'esprit.

Plus "légèrement", j'ai mis de nouvelles photos d'archi sur mon site :
lien direct


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Plus "légèrement", j'ai mis de nouvelles photos d'archi sur mon site :
> lien direct



Sympa les photos du tram. (de Strasbourg j'imagine)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui très bien.
> La photo Ultramod. en 20x30 est superbe.


Héhé scarab expose chez les Foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Glasgow (je ne connais pas l'écosse) ?? Il y a beaucoup de briques rouge là-bas ??



Des maisons anciennes en granit, et, les modernes en brique rouge, oui, oui.
J'aime beaucoup le moderne mélangé à du plus ancien.

Désolé pour tes nouvelles photos, aujourd'hui pas moyen de me connecter chez free ???
J'ai déménagé mon annexe sur mon FTP payant depuis hier d'ailleurs !!
Je ne sais pas si ça vient de Free ou Numéricable qui ne veut pas de Free !?    
Même Online.net (Free payant) rame, à 1024 d'habitude mes photos s'affichent instantanément.


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les photos du tram. (de Strasbourg j'imagine)



Merci Paulo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, ce sont surtout des photos du bâtiment qui accueille terminus d'une des lignes de tram de Stras'. Bâtiment dont l'immense avancée en béton est une prouesse technique et architecturale.


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Des maisons anciennes en granit, et, les modernes en brique rouge, oui, oui.
> J'aime beaucoup le moderne mélangé à du plus ancien.
> 
> Désolé pour tes nouvelles photos, aujourd'hui pas moyen de me connecter chez free ???
> ...



Merci Scarab pour cette explication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À Strasbourg, proximité vosgo-gréseuse oblige, des anciennes comme des nouvelles bâtisses sont en briques rouges.
Idem à Montréal 
	
 

Free, certes généreux en espace de stockage, merde quelques fois ... mais maintenant, ça marche


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

Mon site à moi :
http://superced.free.fr/


----------



## canardo (9 Octobre 2003)

euh... j'ai du louper quet'chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elles sont ou tes photos ?


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

En fait, c'est moi qui ais loupé quelque chose sur ce forums. J'avais pas compris que c'était des sites de photos....
Désolé, mais pour me faire pardonner, ya des films aussi sur mon site...


----------



## canardo (9 Octobre 2003)




----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2003)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est moi qui ais loupé quelque chose sur ce forums. J'avais pas compris que c'était des sites de photos....
> Désolé, mais pour me faire pardonner, ya des films aussi sur mon site...



tu as aussi loupé l'interdiction de faire de la pub... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce serait bien d'arrêter maintenant... merci.


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai pas fait exprès, je ne touche pas de royalties sur la fréquentation de mon site perso hébergé chez free.fr.
Je me suis excusé, je m'excuse encore, et si tu trouves que c'est de la pub, alor tu n'as qu'à effacer mon post, ça ne me gènera pas du tout. Comme toi


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Octobre 2003)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai pas fait exprès, je ne touche pas de royalties sur la fréquentation de mon site perso hébergé chez free.fr.
> Je me suis excusé, je m'excuse encore, et si tu trouves que c'est de la pub, alor tu n'as qu'à effacer mon post, ça ne me gènera pas du tout.



Je ne compte pas du tout supprimer ton message et tu t'es excusé bien assez sur l'aspect un peu hors sujet de ton post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm, c'est un peu facile d'accuser quelqu'un de faire de la pub : en donnant les liens vers nos sites (dans les posts ou dans les signatures), c'est ce que nous faisons tous. Y compris certains, vers des sites commerciaux (les photographes professionnels par exemple).
Superced ne fait plus de pub que n'importe qui.

Au passage, Alèm, sympa ton "petit agité", surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu trop le temps de rencontrer tout ce beau monde pendant l'AE


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2003)

je ne parlais pas de son site Florent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si effectivement, on regarde avant de poster, hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parlais de l'enthousiasme débordant de superced pour canon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne me serais jamais permis de  faire une remarque sur son site alors que je mets souvent ceux que je _manage_ en bannières dans ma signature...


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

Ok, toutes mes confuses alors.
On s'est mal compris.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> je parlais de l'enthousiasme débordant de superced pour canon...



autant pour moi : je n'avais pas capté cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, surperced n'est pas le seul à être pro-Canon sur ce forum


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de revoir ton site, tu as redimensionné les photos de l'AE et AEC 2003, c'est beaucoup plus confortable.
Sympa tes commentaires.

Celui-ci est très juste...


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci est très juste...



le rêve se serait-il exaucé ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo et bon courage au bar, paulo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

Hihi moi j'aime bien Canon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Pas taper Remi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais aussi envie de faire des tofs  d'Architecture




( Gare TGV Lyon St Exupery, et, centre commercial Part Dieu)

_Pour les Lyonnais : 
j'ai d'ailleurs découvert que la gare St Ex vue sous un certain angle ressemble à une locomotive_




Yo Foguenne


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'avais aussi envie de faire des tofs  d'Architecture



certaines images sont superbes, impressionnantes de symétrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime moins celles qui sont un peu (trop, à mon goût) "photoshopées" (les deux premières avec le ciel mégacontrasté).

Par ailleurs, à tous ceux qui sont intéressés par l'exceptionnelle architecture de la gare TGV de Lyon, je recommande vivement le documentaire que l'émission Architecture (Arte) lui a consacré.
D'ailleurs, en règle générale, les docs d'"Architecture" sont visuellement superbes.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2003)

m'en parlez pas, je bosse sur des photos de la cité internationale de Lyon(salut Scarabe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... genre Salle 3000.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on fait un concours de photo d'architecture ? avec sculpture saussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> J'aime moins celles qui sont un peu (trop, à mon goût) "photoshopées" (les deux premières avec le ciel mégacontrasté).



Merci de tes remarques, j'en tiendrais compte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'agit en fait d'un noir et blanc inversé, je n'ai pas de filtre polarisant pour l'instant donc j'avais intensifié l'effet lourd des nuages pour une utilisation couleur au départ,
mais j'ai trouvé que cette page se prétait bien pour une fois à cet effet, car les lignes essentielles en ressortent plus clairement.
Donc depuis hier, après avoir essayé, couleur, N&amp;B, j'ai opté pour ce N&amp;B inversé, les lignes en ressortent plus pures, plus nettes (à mon avis).

Note: aucune rotation n'a été utilisée avant recadrage, et, non je ne suis pas sous Prozac, mais c'est vrai que... pas facile de faire top clean avec une telle géométrie.
Une fois de plus le plus dur à été d'avoir carte blanche pour photographier !!
Normalement c'est payant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà un original polarisé (pas d'autre effet qu'un ajout de noir, jaune &amp; majenta dans les bleus):


 
J'avoue que je guette le ciel pour avoir ces nuages blancs/gris depuis 15 jours quand même


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] m'en parlez pas, je bosse sur des photos de la cité internationale de Lyon(salut Scarabe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui concours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'alut Alem t'es à Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  tuto va bene ?


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui concours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everything's allright mais je bosse sur les photos en direct de mes plaines à betteraves (c'est la récolte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai quelques trucs qui me turlupinent, je vais essayer d'etre à l'heure au tafdemain pour pouvoir arreter le moteur et prendre quelques photos !


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tes remarques, j'en tiendrais compte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'avoue préférer l'original en couleur (bravo pour le ciel : cela valait la coup de l'attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais je comprends également  ton argumentation sur l'effet des lignes qui sortent en effet très bien via le n&amp;B inversé.

Par ailleurs, c'est un des grands dilemnes de la photo d'archi en général, doit-on se mettre au service de l'architecte et du bâtiment, ou bien de l'image et de son esthétique ...

C'est payant de photographier Satolas ??? Même l'extérieur ??


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  prendre quelques photos !



qu'on attend de voir avec impatience


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> qu'on attend de voir avec impatience



à vot' bon coeur msieurs dames... j'ai besoin d'un scanner... achetez moi mes ticheurtes aes !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue préférer l'original en couleur (bravo pour le ciel : cela valait la coup de l'attendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est payant, même pour les amateurs d'après ce qui m'a été répondu au téléphone,
j'ai d'abord eu le service presse de satolas qui m'a passé la responsable de ce secteur pour la gare TGV,
elle me dit dans un premier temps qu'il faut faire un courrier à la région ! puis attendre la réponse, et, que c'est payant !

Je lui explique gentiment, que j'ai juste les nuages que je veux pour les tofs, 
donc elle fini par me dire c'est bon envoyez moi un mail, vous mettez que c'est à but non lucratif, et, venez...
En fait il y avait une équipe (lourde) qui faisait des photos de pub dans la gare hier,
ce qui fait que les gardiens croyant que je faisais partie du staff, m'ont laissé passer partout,
y compris dehors ( la vue de coté avec la pelouse ), car c'est un no man's land à 150 m des pistes, passage des bus de service only !


Petit supplément d'info, la déformation de la photo couleur plus haut a été obtenue en inclinant légérement mon grand angle,
d'où la différence avec celle qui ressemble à une loco style "bête humaine",
en régle générale je n'abuse pas trop des effets Toshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon regret : les panoramiques que j'ai fait avec le grand angle sont "infusionnables" (pour l'instant) avec PhotoStitch, grand angle ou trop de formes éffilées ? j'y reviendrai.
Si quelqu'un a déja assemblé du 25 mm dans PhotoStitch, je suis preneur.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> à vot' bon coeur msieurs dames... j'ai besoin d'un scanner... achetez moi mes ticheurtes aes !!



J'ai le mien si tu veux je peux te le scanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remi, pour le concours il faut prévoir un system de post anonyme avec EXIFS, 
pour les votes ce serait plus simple:même principe que les sondages chers à certains piliers de bar, la méthode est rodée


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2003)

pourquoi ? je pensais juste à un concouurs qui serait unflorilège des photos d'archi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon personne ne veut de mes ticheurtes ? je vais les vendre chez touba !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pour le scanner, j'hésite entre  ça et son petit frere 1670 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _pour le scanner, j'hésite entre  ça et son petit frere 1670 !
> 
> ...



Donc en fait pour le concours on continue à poster, et a se critiquer gentiment, c'est bien comme ça d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce scan, c'est du beau matos déja, moi j'ai un Canon ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 1220U, donc pour les tofs je donne les négas à numériser chez Fuji.

Pour le Tee Shirt, j'en ai un ! sisi


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que je guette le ciel pour avoir ces nuages blancs/gris depuis 15 jours quand même



Elle semble irréelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'avais jamais vu cette gare. Impressionant.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Donc en fait pour le concours on continue à poster, et a se critiquer gentiment, c'est bien comme ça d'ailleurs



bah on pourrait faire des thèmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ce scan, c'est du beau matos déja, moi j'ai un Canon (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s'il m'intéresse, c'est ce que je souhaite continuer à faire des photos floues, mal exposées et carrées avec mes vieux 6x6 ! (avis aux amateurs, je suis preneur d'un 6x9 tout pourri ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et aux connoisseurs, je recherche un Sténopé Olpe 6x6 ou 6x9 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Tee Shirt, j'en ai un ! sisi



je sais, je sais ! mais il m'en reste et Satrbus n'épuisera pas le stock tout seul !


----------



## cham (11 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un original polarisé (pas d'autre effet qu'un ajout de noir, jaune &amp; majenta dans les bleus):



Tiens, t'as acheté XP ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh... je sors par quelle porte svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'as acheté XP ?








 en vrai j'en ai fait quelques unes avec l'herbe beaucoup plus présente, et, des fleurs jaunes et blanches sur le devant, mais je les utiliserais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je sors par quelle porte svp ?



Tu sors pas, on t'attache sur les rails c'est de circonstance


----------



## Perseval (25 Octobre 2003)

Grace à Galerie de notre ami Daniel Guillon j'ai pu réaliser une mise à jour de mon site conforme à ce que je souhaitais; simple et allant à l'essentiel, par opposition à la dernière mouture surchargée d'animations Flash et autres musiques, à savoir présentation de mes images et autres photos sans autres artifices.  
Bien amicalement.
  Maury Site Internet


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup la photo de ta page d'accueil, d'autres aussi.
J'aime moins les photos fort retouchées.


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la photo de ta page d'accueil, d'autres aussi.
> J'aime moins les photos fort retouchées.



je suis pas mal du même avis.

En tout cas, ce sont de très beaux modèles


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Comme mes camarades, j'aime beaucoup les photos non "retouchées", j'avais déja vu tes pages.
Et pour la retouche...très personnellement je n'aime pas trop tout ce qui est (trop) symbolique.
Mais c'est là question de goût.

Bonne continuation


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Comme mes camarades, j'aime beaucoup les photos non "retouchées", j'avais déja vu tes pages.
> Et pour la retouche...très personnellement je n'aime pas trop tout ce qui est (trop) symbolique.
> Mais c'est là question de goût.



c'est pas drôle : on est tous d'accord


----------



## Perseval (25 Octobre 2003)

Je suis complètement d'accord, aujourd'hui, avec votre avis sur mes montages. Curieusement, depuis que j'ai mon D 100 je n'ai envie que de réaliser des photos "naturelles" (allez comprendre !!!), et en plus, pour la plupart, en couleurs, alors que mes boitiers argentiques n'ont , en gros , été chargés que de Tri X ou HP 5.
Bien amicalement.
       Maury


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Hello. je viens de mettre a jour ma page de photos de voyages avec la derniere destination en date: Madagascar.

Un petit apercu











L'adresse du site est en dessous.
Encore mille merci a Didier Guillion et a son génial Galerie


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2003)

Vraiment sympa tes photos.

La 4l est terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La photo ci-dessous fait partie de celles que je préfère.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment sympa tes photos.
> 
> La 4l est terrible.
> 
> ...



Moi aussi. Trop marrant ce petit.
D'une maniere generale les Malgaches sont tres sympas et tres acceuillants. Les gamins c'est encore "pire": quand tu traverse un village, tous les momes sortent de leurs maisons en hurlant "salut vaza (vaza = blanc). Vraiment super.
Faut que j'y retourne pour voir le sud


----------



## Perseval (3 Novembre 2003)

Pour préciser vasa = blanc mais signifie "grandes oreilles", du geste pratiqué par les anciens coloniaux, qui, ne comprenant pas ce qu'on leur disait en malgache, mettaient la main derrière une oreille pour tenter de mieux entendre.
Trés beau site sur la grande et belle ile rouge que j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Trop marrant ce petit.
> D'une maniere generale les Malgaches sont tres sympas et tres acceuillants. Les gamins c'est encore "pire": quand tu traverse un village, tous les momes sortent de leurs maisons en hurlant "salut vaza (vaza = blanc). Vraiment super.
> Faut que j'y retourne pour voir le sud



Enfin les nouvelles photos de JPmiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beaucoup d'images très sympas, j'avais aussi aimé le gamin sous la capuche...





C'est quoi le prochain voyage ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le prochain voyage ?








Arff, je sais pas encore, faudrait d'abord que je bosse un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais si j'ai le temps je scannerais prochainement des photos de voyages précédents


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hello. je viens de mettre a jour ma page de photos de voyages avec la derniere destination en date: Madagascar



je viens de toutes les voir sur ton site . 
Ce sont des scans ou des images d'APN ? Je te poose la question car, sur certaines, il y a beaucoup de "bruit" (dans les ciels par ex).

Ma préférée :





Très abstraite, bien cadrée : bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'aime aussi :










J'aime bien les images où il y a peu de choses, l'exaltation du vide en somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as fêté Halloween là-bas ?? :


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je viens de toutes les voir sur ton site .
> Ce sont des scans ou des images d'APN ? Je te poose la question car, sur certaines, il y a beaucoup de "bruit" (dans les ciels par ex).



Ce sont des photos prises avec un reflex argentique. La numérisation a été faite au labo en meme temps que le tirage papier. Le bruit dont tu parles provient probablement de la compression des images (pour les alleger un peu) effectuée par Gallerie. Néanmoins ca me parait "regardable" avec un bon compromis entre qualité et confort de navigation (il y'a pas mal de photos et tout le monde n'a pas l'ADSL)


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'adore tes photos de Madagascar. Il y a une lumière exceptionnelle.
Off topic (désolé) : Je fait partie d'un projet organisé par une organisation tres active, la ZOB (Zebu Overseas Board), qui travaille sur le développement durable au madagascar, jetez un oeil  ICI 

Cordialement


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'adore tes photos de Madagascar. Il y a une lumière exceptionnelle.
> Off topic (désolé) : Je fait partie d'un projet organisé par une organisation tres active, la ZOB (Zebu Overseas Board), qui travaille sur le développement durable au madagascar, jetez un oeil  ICI
> ...



Merci de ton commentaire Didier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rappelle a tous ceux qui passent par ici que c'est grace a ton superbe Galerie que je me suis un jour decidé a mettre mes photos en ligne. C'est tellement simple!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui concerne la ZOB j'en ai entendu parlé là bas et meme si le nom peut preter a rire c'est tout a fait serieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des photos prises avec un reflex argentique. La numérisation a été faite au labo en meme temps que le tirage papier. Le bruit dont tu parles provient probablement de la compression des images (pour les alleger un peu) effectuée par Gallerie. Néanmoins ca me parait "regardable" avec un bon compromis entre qualité et confort de navigation (il y'a pas mal de photos et tout le monde n'a pas l'ADSL)



Je ne suis pas sur qu'il s'agisse du traitement de Galerie, 
j'avais failli te demander si tu utilisais des films rapides type 400 iso, 
à ton retour d'Irlande (ce qui parraissait logique vu le temps aléatoire là bas).
Par exemple lors de mon retour du Maroc j'ai fait numériser mes argentiques,
IXUS chargé avec du 400 iso pour la photo "sur le vif" dans la médina 
et, je viens de les faire refaire en demandant cette fois une résolution plus élevée
parce que je trouvais le premier tirage extrémement "bruité" justement,
donc si tes tirages papier n'ont pas cette présence de grain dans les ciels,
cela viendrait plutôt de la numérisation du labo, si Galerie avait un action "trop compressive" sur tes images,
tu aurais plutôt des "bavures" dans les rouges et les bleus que du bruit.
Enfin ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

En effet en Irlande j'avais pris du 400 mais pour Mada le 200 etait largement suffisant.
Je pense qu'il s'agit bel et bien de l'effet de compression car en visualisant les images originales sur mon mac il n'y a pas de bruit meme en plein écran.
C'est vraiment pas beau?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet en Irlande j'avais pris du 400 mais pour Mada le 200 etait largement suffisant.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit bel et bien de l'effet de compression car en visualisant les images originales sur mon mac il n'y a pas de bruit meme en plein écran.
> C'est vraiment pas beau?



Lol !! pas beau ! comme tu y vas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est "bruité" ce qui est de toute façon une caractéristique propre aux APN,(si un expert veut développer ce sujet ? )
ça correspond à un grain "excessif" en argentique, si tu n'as pas cet effet sur tes originaux, ça ne vient pas de là.
Pourtant il semble y avoir une relation entre les iso que tu as choisi,
et, le "bruit" sur les fichiers numérisés, Mada est moins "bruité" que l'Irlande,
maintenant si tu ne vois pas cet effet sur tes jpeg avant compression par galerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 humm, je ne sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre pour mes images compressées, je transforme d'abord tous mes fichiers au format PSD (Photoshop) ou TIFF
avant de les alléger, j'obtiens un meilleur résultat.


----------



## cmatrit (3 Novembre 2003)

Où l'on traîte de façon simple du bruit....:

http://www.megapixel.net/html/issueindex.php?lang=fr

@ +


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il semble y avoir une relation entre les iso que tu as choisi,
> et, le "bruit" sur les fichiers numérisés, Mada est moins "bruité" que l'Irlande



C'est normal: j'avais appliqué une compression plus sévère sur les photos d'Irlande. Je pense refaire cette galerie d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il serait interessant d'avoir l'avis de Didier Guillion a ce sujet



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour mes images compressées, je transforme d'abord tous mes fichiers au format PSD (Photoshop) ou TIFF
> avant de les alléger, j'obtiens un meilleur résultat.



En effet j'avais entendu dire que pour retoucher une photo (pour ensuite la faire retirer par ex) il valait mieux la convertir en TIFF avant les manipulations. Je ne l'ai pas fait pour 2 raisons:
- par fleme: y'a quand meme beaucoup de photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ca doit etre possible de les traiter toutes a la volée avec le traitement par lot de toshop ou avec les options de conversion de graphicconverter...
- étant destinées a etre publiées sur le web il me semble que ces altérations ne sont pas "dramatiques".

Il n'en serait pas de meme si je decidais de recadrer une photo pour ensuite la refaire dévelloper


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour mes images compressées, je transforme d'abord tous mes fichiers au format PSD (Photoshop) ou TIFF
> avant de les alléger, j'obtiens un meilleur résultat.



même quand tu n'effectues pas de retouches, tu convertis tes images de JPEG en Tiff, puis de Tiff en JPEG ??


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

A sujet des problemes de compression : Galerie utilise la compression JPEG de QuickTime qui est paramétrable en profondeur de compression mais pas de façon fine : Quicktime travaille par paliers avec trois niveaux (codec) de compression.

Pour entrer dans le détail :

Pour des valeurs de 0 à 40 : codecLowQuality
de 41 à 70 : codecNormalQuality
de 71 à 100 : codecMaxQuality

La compression est toujours présente : je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen sous Quicktime de générer un JPEG non compressé.

A noter que le JPEG entraine des pertes sensibles dans les cas suivant :
- transitions fortes qui deviennent bruitées
- à plat avec de tres faibles nuances qui deviennent monochromes

Galerie permet également d'utiliser ImageMagick pour la compression JPEG avec des avantages et des inconvénients.
(Comme toujours, en informatique tout est histoire de compromis.)

Les moins :
- Image Magick doit etre installé
- Les modèles avec cadres et avant plan perdent les effets.
- C'est lent

Les plus :
- La compression JPEG est définie de maniere linéaire et non plus par palier
- On peut crééer des JPEG progressifs
- Le résultat, à taille de fichier égal me semble meilleur

Le choix Quicktime/ImageMagick se fait dans les préférences générales de Galerie.

Pour juger des problemes de perte, le mieux est de demander à Galerie de générer un lien sur les originaux (par exemple sur une page de test avec une seule photo) ainsi on pourra comparer l'original avec la version compactée et je pourrait peut etre trouver des solutions...

Cordialement


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour ces eclairsissement.

Une solution serait peut etre de redimentionner les images (avec GraphicConverter par ex) au format final souhaité (500 de taille max par exemple) avant de les faire passer par Galerie, qui dès lors n'aurait plus de compression a effectuer.
Mais ca prendrait plus de temps...

Quoi qu'il en soit Galerie me satisfait pleinement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> - étant destinées a etre publiées sur le web il me semble que ces altérations ne sont pas "dramatiques".



Cela n'enlève rien à la qualité de tes images de toute façon, sur un écran à contraste élevé ça altère un peu la lecture.

(J'ai parfois l'impression de mettre en ligne des tophs avec une luminosité trop élevée quand je les vois sur d'autres écrans que le mien.)




			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> même quand tu n'effectues pas de retouches, tu convertis tes images de JPEG en Tiff, puis de Tiff en JPEG ??



Oui surtout pour le site.Par exemple pour la galerie Marrakech de cet été, il n'y avait eu aucun traitement supplémentaire,
mais le S30 pouvait monter à 800 iso sans que la qualité des images s'en ressente, ce qui n'est pas le cas du G5 qui peut 
commencer à bruiter à 100 iso après traitement, donc je traite par lot le jpeg "brut importé" vers un PSD, 
puis compresse par lot en jpeg avant la mise en ligne (FireWork est très rapide et efficace pour ça).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces eclairsissement.
> 
> Une solution serait peut etre de redimentionner les images (avec GraphicConverter par ex) au format final souhaité (500 de taille max par exemple) avant de les faire passer par Galerie, qui dès lors n'aurait plus de compression a effectuer.
> Mais ca prendrait plus de temps...
> ...



Hihi j'allais justement te suggérer de les passer au moins en 640X480 avant de générer tes galeries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je voulais d'ailleurs signaler à Didier que je suis galerie avec intérêt,
et, que je suis entrain de conseiller à Mame carab de l'utiliser pour mettre ses images en ligne...


----------



## Jetsurfer (16 Novembre 2003)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> Pour donner un peu de vie à ce forum, je propose que ceux qui le souhaitent, nous proposent leur page perso illustrée avec leur appareil numérique à la condition d'indiquer avec quel appareil sont fait les images.Je vous propose de mettre entre 6 et dix photos sur une  seule page. Soyez créatifs. &lt;img src="/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" alt="" /&gt;



Tu trouveras les galeries photos que j'ai mises en ligne ici
Les photos ont été faites avec un Fuji 1400Z.
Pour le reste j'attends mon A60 et on verra ce qu'il donne, de toute façon pour le web pas besoin d'un 5MP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je compte tester Galerie dès que mon Powerbook sera de retour des Pays-Bas...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2003)

Jetsurfer a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras les galeries photos que j'ai mises en ligne ici
> Les photos ont été faites avec un Fuji 1400Z.
> Pour le reste j'attends mon A60 et on verra ce qu'il donne, de toute façon pour le web pas besoin d'un 5MP
> 
> ...



J'ai regarder avec beaucoup de plaisir une partie de tes photos.
Bouillon, Bertrix, Orval,... des coins que j'adore parcourir en moto.
Bon, je vais voir le reste.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Hello!
ma page a ete mise a jour avec de "vielles" photos (sept 2001) du Vietnam.
Il y'en a moins que d'habitude (ouf diront certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) parce que celles ci il a fallu les scanner te j'ai pas que ca a faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'aiileurs a propos de scanner vous constaterez que la qualité n'est pas toujours au rendez vous mais c'etait avec un "vieux" scanner sous OS 8.5 (je viens de retrouver le CD ou elles etaient archivées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ma préférée (a cause du coté "racing" facon Daniel Vaillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (a cause du coté "racing" facon Daniel Vaillant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous aurez tous compri que je voulais parler de MICHEL Vaillant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez tous compri que je voulais parler de MICHEL Vaillant...



Ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pensais plutôt à Jean-Claude Vaillant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pas encore eu le temps mais j'irais voir les tophs...)


----------



## Télémac (27 Novembre 2003)

mes pages perso en attendant d'autres photos


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup  cette photo et  celle-ci. . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu te promènes dans de très beau coin Télémac.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

C'est toujours tres joli les paysages d'automne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'Alsace ressemble décidement beaucoup a l'Auvergne!
Dommage j'ai pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour dans les Puys avant que les feuilles ne tombent


----------



## Télémac (28 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup  cette photo et  celle-ci. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Effectivement dans les Vosges coté Alsacien

Merci


----------



## Télémac (30 Novembre 2003)

Cette série n'est pas encore terminée

mais je la livre en l'état

lumière et mouvement


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

j'aime beaucoup cette série, en particulier ces deux-là :











dans les première, ils y en a qui se ressemblent beaucoup, à ta place j'en supprimerais quelques unes


----------



## Télémac (30 Novembre 2003)

c'est fait en attendant de compléter avec d'autres


----------



## uwedizo (4 Décembre 2003)

Bon, je me lance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon p'tit site photo


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

uwedizo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 ........c'est très bien....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

uwedizo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa tes photos!


----------



## Claude number X (4 Décembre 2003)

uwedizo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'en a beaucoup que j'aime bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais, sans vouloir jouer les puritains, un petit avertissement en première page ne serait pas superflu.

Apres les herbes folles de l'accueil, c'est pas ce genre de gazon que je m'attendais à voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et certaines personnes pourraient également être choquées des idées d'utilisation détournée d'une pince à linge données à leurs bambins


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Ben quoi vous citez pas celles que vous préfèrez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sisi sympa


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Apres les herbes folles de l'accueil, c'est pas ce genre de gazon que je m'attendais à voir


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde ; je me lance aussi (en essayant de ne aps oublier de poster le lien, comme ça marrive souvent).

le début de mes mise en ligne


----------



## uwedizo (12 Décembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a beaucoup que j'aime bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y en a qui ne regardent que les photos de gazon ?
il n' y en a pas tant que ça non plus : il ya aussi "lac" 1 &amp; 2,
des portraits sans gazon et une fille assise sur du gazon, justement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis mes clichés ne sont pas de l' art pour des cochons, mais plutôt une réflection autour du "phantasme" du regard : de celui qui regarde la photo prise par quelqu' un qui regarde celui qui est regardé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il y a un autoportrait à la fin de la série (non, pas email me, l' autre)


----------



## Télémac (18 Décembre 2003)

je n'arrive pas à avancer pour présenter une version globale "mouvement de lumière" alors je livre par morceau


complément


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2003)

Mise a jour quelque peu mineure de mon site de photos mais quelques unes ont valeurs d'archives...






Meme si il doit en exister des milliards comme celle la sur le ouèbe


----------



## TheBob (11 Janvier 2004)

Salut à vous!

J'ai récemment terminé le site web de mon Père, où il y présente des photos en noir &amp; blanc. Il s'agit d'argentique, mais comme dit plus haut, _à partir du moment où les photos sont numérisées..._





Enfin voilà, c'est ici que ça se passe...


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2004)

> Salut à vous!
> 
> J'ai récemment terminé le site web de mon Père, où il y présente des photos en noir &amp; blanc. Il s'agit d'argentique, mais comme dit plus haut, _à partir du moment où les photos sont numérisées..._
> 
> ...



je viens de visiter le site.
Bon point : il est sobre, et les lignes de fond sont bien et ne nuisent pas à la visite.

Deux réserves :
-l'absence de navigation "en grandes images". A ta place, j'aurais mis des flèches de navigation sur les pages qui proposent les images en grand format car il est un peu astreignant de revenir à chaque fois sur la page des vignettes.
-la protection (©) inscrite trois fois sur chaque image : non seulement ça ne sert à rien (facile de les faire disparaître sous Toshop) et surtout, cela pertube vraiment la vision des images.

Enfin, quelques photos sont très réussies (je ne m'attarde pas car là n'est pas l'objet du sujet)


----------



## TheBob (11 Janvier 2004)

A propos de la navigation en mode "photo grand format", j'y avait pensé mais dans le cas où la photo aurait été affichée dans la même fenêtre. Dans le cas présent, comme une autre fenêtre s'ouvre, j'avais jugé ça moins utile. Quoi qu'il en soit, ça ne demande pas grand chose de le rajouter et j'y penserai pour la mise à jour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En ce qui concerne le ©opyright, mon Père tenait à le mettre, après avoir vu la même chose sur les photos des reporters de l'agence Magnum (peut-être par "inquiétude" envers cette première expo sur le Net, où il est possible d'y faire tout et n'importe quoi). J'ai fait de mon mieux pour que ça s'intègre sans trop de dégâts sur les photos. Maintenant les pros de Toshop sont sûrement capable de retoucher ça, mais vu la taille et la qualité des scans, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse en tirer quelque chose non plus...

Merci en tout cas pour ce premier retour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : après relecture de ton post, je précise qu'il y a 5 "©", et non pas 3 par photo. Presque assez discret donc...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2004)

hum...


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2004)

> hum...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2004)

> > hum...



c'est bien ce que je disais !


----------



## bertouille (12 Janvier 2004)

Devant les chiffres désespérants des visites de mon site, je me résouds à donnner l'adresse de mon blog sans doute pontifiant (comme la plupart des blogs d'ailleurs) :  www.bertouille.com .


----------



## toto (12 Janvier 2004)

bertouille a dit:
			
		

> Devant les chiffres désespérants des visites de mon site, je me résouds à donnner l'adresse de mon blog sans doute pontifiant (comme la plupart des blogs d'ailleurs) :  www.bertouille.com .



voilà, j'suis allé voir et je me suis même fendu d'un commentaire, c'est toujours ça


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> > hum...



quand même un modérateur qui voit pas les liens cachés, j'vous jure !


----------



## Napoléon (12 Janvier 2004)

Force m'est d'admettre que notre site ne rencontre pas un franc succès non plus... Normal me direz-vous ! Un site perso est-il fait pour attirer du monde ou pour combler la part narcissique qui se cache en chacun de nous ?

Tourjours est-il que je vous laisse l'adresse de notre site (à ma chère et tendre en moi même) qui va bientôt être mis à jour.

Si vous essayez une recette de cuisine, laissez un message sur le forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt sur  Rue Stan  !!! 

Les photos du site ont été prises pour la plupart avec un Canon Powershot A40, les prochaines seront faites avec un Minolta Dimage Z1 (merci papa noël)


PS : Rue Stan comme la rue Stanislas à Nancy dans laquelle nous avons habité ensembles pour la première fois (au numéro 24) ---&gt; C'est y pas mignon ???


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> PS : Rue Stan comme la rue Stanislas à Nancy dans laquelle nous avons habité ensembles pour la première fois (au numéro 24) ---&gt; C'est y pas mignon ???



tant que c'est pas la place Stanislas et ses horribles dorures...


----------



## maousse (12 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tant que c'est pas la place Stanislas et ses horribles dorures...


ouha l'aut', hé, vas-y, pète-toi la tchâve ! 

c'est bon, on ne dit rien de méchant contre la plus belle place du monde avec ses statues en bois sur les toits !


----------



## Napoléon (12 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai rien à ajouter à ce que tu dis Maousse...

Vive Nancy (et l'ASNL Football... heu... non scusez moi.)


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ouha l'aut', hé, vas-y, pète-toi la tchâve !
> 
> c'est bon, on ne dit rien de méchant contre la plus belle place du monde avec ses statues en bois sur les toits !



bah si...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dire que le chimpanzé qui résidait pas loin est mort...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maousse, tu seras à Toul quand je serais à Musique Action à Vand'Oeuvre ?


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2004)

_en passant..._


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  _en passant..._



Celle-ci est vraiment très belle.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est vraiment très belle.



on voit pas bien le fait qu'ils n'aient pas eu la place d'écrire en entier "Propriété privée" sur le jpeg

manque le *e* à la fin en vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pis sur le petit panneau, c'est écrit

_défense d'entrer sous peine de*s* poursuites_






sous la pluie, avec un vieux Minolta HiMatic 7S "bloqué à f4" (saleté de diaph automatique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et surement au 1/30eme... (HP5 à 800 asa)


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> quand même un modérateur qui voit pas les liens cachés, j'vous jure !




il m'aura fallu du temps pour capter l'apparence des nouveaux liens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> ouha l'aut', hé, vas-y, pète-toi la tchâve !
> 
> c'est bon, on ne dit rien de méchant contre la plus belle place du monde avec ses statues en bois sur les toits !



maousse : ex-nancéen ??


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> maousse : ex-nancéen ??



Toul !


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de mettre à jour mon site ("enfin !" diront les mauvaises langues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec des images d'un Biarritz hivernal ...  c'est par ici


----------



## Arthemus (26 Janvier 2004)

Très joli tout ça !

J'aime beaucoup cette ville et je suis content de la revoir ! Même en hiver !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

J'aime particulierement celle de la palme bleue + traces de Bull dans le sable pour son coté insolite.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Mon site* est en ligne. Merci .Mac (c'est génial ce truc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir donné ton avis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon site est toujours là... allez le visiter et donnez votre avis.


----------



## chriscat (27 Janvier 2004)

Bon voilà mon site, j'attend vos réactions, doucement quand même, merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon site


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Janvier 2004)

chriscat a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà mon site, j'attend vos réactions, doucement quand même, merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allez je me lance.

Autant le dire de suite, je ne suis pas un fan des macros et autres images d'insectes (je m'en étais déjà expliqué sur ce forum), j'ai donc passé assez vite sur ces sections.

Quelques images de la section "paysages" sont belles, en particulier "Soirée d'automne" que j'aime bcp.

Un problème : les photos sont vraiment trop lourdes (quasi 300 ko pour certaines : même avec l'ADSL c'est pénible, d'autant plus que les serveurs de free ne sont pas des foudres de guerre).

La navigation est claire et fonctionnelle. 

J'ai juste été surpris par les trois rubriques d'accueil (curiosité, inspiration, passion -la photo de celle ci apparaît complètement floue ????-) qui sont des "impasses" (qui ne mènent nul part). Enfin, je ne comprends pas trop leurs utilités.

Voilà en gros


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

En passant, il y a un article intéressannt dans le *Réponses Photo* de ce mois-ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya de quoi s'inspirer, des bons petits conseils (on en a jamais assez), etc...


----------



## chriscat (28 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour les conseils, en gros, il me reste à alléger l'ensemble de mes photos.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

Une petite page de paysages belges sous la neige. 
6 photos faites à Hombourg (Est de la Belgique) et à Arlon (Sud de la Belgique).


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

_petit à petit, l'oiseau fait son nid..._


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  _petit à petit, l'oiseau fait son nid..._



_mis à jour aujourd'hui_


----------



## turnover (2 Février 2004)

Et pour quelqu'un qui vient pas souvent (moins souvent qu'il faudrait ...), c'est ou les nouveautés ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Et pour quelqu'un qui vient pas souvent (moins souvent qu'il faudrait ...), c'est ou les nouveautés ?



va voir les liens
ya des trucs intéressants
le reste est en cours en ce moment


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] le reste est en cours en ce moment



ce qui fait donc une nouvelle page avec des trucs que vous avez pour une bonne part déja vu. c'est une page plus personnelle avec des trucs de ma propre vie (où est la différence d'ailleurs)


----------



## nemo44 (15 Février 2004)

Quelques nouvelles photos visibles  ici dans la rubrique 'divers' et 'animaux'


----------



## turnover (16 Février 2004)

Une nouvelle photo tout les jours sur mon site.




C'est selon le mode PhotoBlog en anglais approximatif


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

voici mon site perso, axé voyage (asie du sud est, moyen orient, amerique du sud) avec une visite complète du Caire et d'Egypte ou j'ai habité...

Voyages..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2004)

<font color="93b1bd">Super Turn...

Bon ayé, j'ai ajouté les diaporamas sur mes nouvelles  pages,
dont l'Aubrac moins compressé que par QT (Galerie).</font>


----------



## alan.a (20 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle photo tout les jours sur mon site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne idée, et ça fait progresser.
J'ai fait ça en 1999 , du 1 er janvier au 31 decembre.

Dogme stricte, Rollei 35 SE (sans pile pour ne pas avoir de cellule) , noir et blanc et tirage au labo perso sur baryté Agfa.

C'etait parfois un peu besogneux, avec le numérique c'est tout de suite plus funky.
Quand j'en aurai un , il faudra que je pense à refaire ça.

Moi j'aime bien celle là :





a - c'est le robot dont je rêve pour faire ma cuisine (et mes pains)
b - parce que j'ai aussi mon stock d'advil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je me demande même comment c'est buvable ce machin !!! 600 g de sucre par cm 3)


----------



## alan.a (20 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">Super Turn...
> 
> Bon ayé, j'ai ajouté les diaporamas sur mes nouvelles  pages,
> dont l'Aubrac moins compressé que par QT (Galerie).</font>



J'aime bcp celle là qui est éloignée de mon univers et que je sais pas faire.





Celle là pour la tension des rayons lumineux qui tiennent ce vide (ça veut presque rien dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Et celle là parce que j'aime les photos de fesses


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp celle là qui est éloignée de mon univers et que je sais pas faire.



<font color="93b1bd"> Cette fois elle est franchement retouchée, c'est une référence directe à "Gone With The WInd".

J'étais justement entrain de te répondre à propos du Kitchen Aid qui est superbe à mon avis aussi,
malheureusement j'en ai déja cassé quelques uns, d'expérience le Kenwood chef (pro) fait plus de choses, 
et, est increvable, tous mes potes chefs Italiens font leur pâtes avec (moi aussi d'ailleurs),
il s'intégre finalement très bien dans un contexte tout alu, malgré son design moins "fouillé". </font>


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon site est toujours là... allez le visiter et donnez votre avis.







j'ai regardé avec plaisir ta page sur l'indonésie, pays absoluement terrible..je me souviens avoir pris des photos quasi identique (genre les oiseaux à Solo).
Sur mon site, tu pourras trouver quelques photos de Java, Bali, Gili, Lombok, Flores, Sulawesi..soit 1/100e de ce qu'il y a à voir là bas!


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Février 2004)

Bon, pour mes photos, tout est dans la signature...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour mes photos, tout est dans la signature...



 <font color="93b1bd"> 
Vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mes préfèrées : Lounge, station, infini...entre autre. </font>


----------



## Foguenne (22 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> Vu
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Foguenne dansle forum photo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les photos de la station service de la série "atmosphère" et la photo "Lounge" et "Espadrilles" de la série "experimental".



Décidément, les grands esprits se rencontrent.


----------



## ZePoupi (22 Février 2004)

ça fait bin plaisir en tout cas!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> voici mon site perso, axé voyage (asie du sud est, moyen orient, amerique du sud) avec une visite complète du Caire et d'Egypte ou j'ai habité...
> 
> Voyages..



Salaud, tu m'as piqué ma photo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





La tienne... en négatif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et la mienne en positif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon, mon site est ici.


----------



## JediMac (25 Février 2004)

A coup de bidouilles avec Galerie (le pauvre Didier, je lui en ai demandé, mais il a toujours su rester "cordial" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et Golive, je suis enfin parvenu à mettre mes photos marocaines en ligne. Bon y'a à boire et à manger, mais vous devriez au moins en trouver une à votre goût, hein !


----------



## turnover (25 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> a - c'est le robot dont je rêve pour faire ma cuisine (et mes pains)
> b - parce que j'ai aussi mon stock d'advil
> 
> 
> ...


Le robot donne du plaisir à ma femme, c'est dire si c'est un bon modèle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, il donne du bon pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'advil, pour aimer il suffit d'aimer. Je sais pas mais mon fils il en quémande après sa dose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pars quelques jours, tout au plus trois semaines, au pire à la fin de semaine prochaine pour donc, deux semaines. Je vais vous saturer de photos des cévennes


----------



## turnover (25 Février 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour mes photos, tout est dans la signature...


Superbe : station, lounge, barque et quelques autres.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, les grands esprits se rencontrent.



Tout pareil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ces photos sont vraiment superbes et je suis éberlué par leur luminosité


----------



## Marc-André (1 Mars 2004)

Petit couché de soleil dans l'océan






Marc-André


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> A coup de bidouilles avec Galerie (le pauvre Didier, je lui en ai demandé, mais il a toujours su rester "cordial"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime assez  celle-ci. 
Vous avez fait un bien beau voyage.


----------



## JediMac (3 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fait un bien beau voyage.


Ca on peut dire que ça aura été une semaine de rêve ! Si dès fois ça intéresse du monde, nous sommes passés par une association qui fait du tourisme équitable, Croq'nature.
Les paysages étaient superbes et si dès fois les yeux demandaient à voir quelque chose qui soit proche, il suffisait de baisser le nez et de partir à la recherche du plus joli caillou ! Ca pesait lourd dans le sac à la fin de la journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mais en fait, les paysages qui m'ont le plus ébahis, ce sont ceux vus durant le transfert de Ouarzazate au point de départ de la randonnée. L'Atlas enneigé dans le lointain (on n'a pas pu le voir de l'avion, trop de nuages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), les montagnes entièrement minérale, en escalier avec les roches luisantes sous le soleil. Et pas une goutte ! Et puis soudain au fond de la gorge apparaît un grand père 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais d'où qui vient et où qu'il va ??? C'est perdu loin de tout, on ne peut pas faire du pâturage. Comment vit-on dans un environnement pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Là où j'ai aussi regretté de ne pas avoir mon APN sous la main, c'est lors du décollage d'Orly, de nuit. Pas un nuage et Paris toute allumée ! Ôôôôôoô cé bo !

Pour ma part, j'ai une petite préférence pour celle-ci :





et celle-là, à cause la fausse échelle qu'elle induit, malgré les pas qui trahissent et donnent les vraies dimensions.


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> et celle-là, à cause la fausse échelle qu'elle induit, malgré les pas qui trahissent et donnent les vraies dimensions.



le cadrage est bien, assez "déspatialisant", mais l'image reste trop surex (surtout sur le sol).

Je ne suis pas fan non plus du cadre de tes images ; j'aurais préféré qqchose de plus sobre


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le cadrage est bien, assez "déspatialisant", mais l'image reste trop surex (surtout sur le sol).


C'est à dire qu'il y aurait fallu que j'augmente la vitesse d'ouverture ? Et comment diminuer la surex du sol sans toucher au reste ? C'est possible sans soft de retouche, rien qu'avec les réglages lors de la prise ?



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas fan non plus du cadre de tes images ; j'aurais préféré qqchose de plus sobre


Je t'avouerai qu'avec le temps je pense que j'aurai dû le faire moins épais. Mais à l'origine c'était pour mettre en fond le tapis qu'on a ramené et qui sa petite histoire. C'est donc un clin d'oeil pour les autres marcheuses (j'étais le seul touriste mâle, mais n'allez pas croire que ce tapis a vu autant de fondements que la photocopieuse de votre boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!)


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

c'est doux, c'est neuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

<font color="93b1bd">No comment... et pis si ! bien propre.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une citation pratique, cliquer l'image pour retourner sur *64 asa*</font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'il y aurait fallu que j'augmente la vitesse d'ouverture ? Et comment diminuer la surex du sol sans toucher au reste ? C'est possible sans soft de retouche, rien qu'avec les réglages lors de la prise ?



il y a plusieurs options pour éviter une surex ; augmenter la vitesse d'obturation, fermer le diaph (ce qui n'est pas conseillé pour un portrait par exemple car cela augmente ta prof de champ) ou baisser ta sensibilité (bloquer ton APN à 100 iso par ex).

Une surexposition est très difficile à rattraper en retouche car ce sont des zones "cramées", blanches et sans informations aucune. C'est pourquoi je préfère toujours risquer une sous-exposition (qui se rattrape sous Toshop) qu'une surex


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

encore un coup de platre -&gt;


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le cadrage est bien, assez "déspatialisant", mais l'image reste trop surex (surtout sur le sol).



Je ne trouve pas, pour ma part, que l'image soit sur-ex !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu es un peu dur de ce côté. Ceci étant, si la photo est vraiment classe niveau "déspacialisation" comme l'a dit je ne sais plus lequel d'entre vous, il eût fallu "nettoyer" le sable avant de faire la photo afin d'effacer ces fichus pas qui foutent en l'air la photo.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je ne suis pas si catégorique : un pas dans un coin, presque invisible, peut donner l'indication avec un côté "ah ah ! je vous ai bien eu !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, les pas que l'on voit sont vraiment trop "grossiers" à mon goût...


----------



## JediMac (11 Mars 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, les pas que l'on voit sont vraiment trop "grossiers" à mon goût...


Non, pas grossiers mais naturels !
Mais au départ, je n'avais aucune volonté de créer cette impression avec cette photo. Ca n'est qu'une fois vue à l'écran que je me suis rendu compte de l'effet.
Et pis c'est pas de ma faute si les chaussures de marche ne font pas les mêmes empreintes que des escarpins !


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et pis c'est pas de ma faute si les chaussures de marche ne font pas les mêmes empreintes que des escarpins !



T'aurais eu le même problème avec des escapins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si la photo était faite sans faire gaffe, alors joli coup du hasard !

Mais la prochaine fois que tu retourneras au même endroit, je ne te laisserai aucune chance !


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

ya un problème entre Galerie 3.2 et QT 6.5 ou comme je le pennse QT 6.5 est une grosse merde ?


----------



## JediMac (11 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ya un problème entre Galerie 3.2 et QT 6.5 ou comme je le pennse QT 6.5 est une grosse merde ?


Qu'est ce qui coince ? Tu en as fait part à Didier ? Chez moi tout va bien, mais j'ai la 3.3ß17





! Et mes galeries sur le Maroc ont été faites avec la ß16 et QT6.5.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2004)

bon, j'ai pas ré-essayé mais de toute façon, comme je reboote sous X.2.8 de temps à autre, je fais mes galeries pendant ce temps (pour le temps que ça prend hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

sinon à part ça 

mon site s'élargit (vues de l'esprit ? )


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

bon, la bannière est dans la signature, vous l'aurez compris. toutefois, je tiens à signaler quelques nouveautés.

un nouveau lien a fait son apparition sur  l'index général.

Si vous fouillez bien, vous trouverez peut-être quelques créatures peu fréquentables...

méfiance !


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2004)

Je trouve dommage que la compression jpeg soit un peu forte quand même nan ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve dommage que la compression jpeg soit un peu forte quand même nan ?



sur les photos oui. c'est la partie à revoir (les photos). je n'utilise plus Galerie, je préfère faire à la main avec Image ready (pour les peintures). et j'ai une pensée émue aussi pour les 56k (j'ai testé le ouikinde dernier à la campagne, c'est pas top comme site ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

des petites photos  par la ....


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> sur les photos oui. c'est la partie à revoir (les photos). je n'utilise plus Galerie, je préfère faire à la main avec Image ready (pour les peintures). et j'ai une pensée émue aussi pour les 56k (j'ai testé le ouikinde dernier à la campagne, c'est pas top comme site !
> 
> ...



non, en fait, ça va. j'ai encore des amis en picardie, faut que je pense à leur connexion en 14000 bauds... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais surtout réduirte la taille physique des images. Je sais pas poourquoi mais sur le 21", c'est nickel alors que sur le 15" TFT, c'est presque trop grand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alelz je suis content d'avoir fini cette partie avant d'avoir une interruption de connexion de quelques semaines.


----------



## ericl (11 Avril 2004)

Le petit scarabé m'a dit de venir ici. 
Donc voici des petites photos avec un thumb qui tasse les portraits.

http://eric.laffargue.free.fr


----------



## alan.a (11 Avril 2004)

ericl a dit:
			
		

> avec un thumb qui tasse les portraits.


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Avril 2004)

ericl a dit:
			
		

> Le petit scarabé m'a dit de venir ici.
> Donc voici des petites photos avec un thumb qui tasse les portraits.
> 
> http://eric.laffargue.free.fr



beau site (on reconnaît la scarab'touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), j'aime surtout tes portraits en Afrique


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2004)

Apres l'AES de Clermont j'ai eu un peu de temps pour termier les modifs de ma page photo. . Rien de tres original dans le genre mais croyez moi, pour un galérien du ouèbe comme moi ca a été du bouot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'ai un peu testée et ca a l'air d'aller.
Disez moi comment vous trouvez


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

PS: j'ai oublié de le signaler mais maintenant y a ausi un livre d'or....


----------



## jfr (13 Avril 2004)

Ça me plaît bien, jp!
Même si l'interface est peut-être un peu "lourde" graphiquement (par rapport à la tendance actuelle qui va vers le "light", j'ai l'impression...), ça reste très cohérent, et efficace.
Ah, Galerie! C'est tentant de les essayer toutes, les templates, hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit regret: sur chaque galerie, il n'y a que la première page index qui possède un lien avec le sommaire. Parfois, si on s'arrête en cours de route, c'est un peu plus compliqué pour retrouver la carte du monde...
Mais les photos sont très belles, et le site rapide et agréable.
Bravo!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Ça me plaît bien, jp!
> Même si l'interface est peut-être un peu "lourde" graphiquement (par rapport à la tendance actuelle qui va vers le "light", j'ai l'impression...), ça reste très cohérent, et efficace.
> Ah, Galerie! C'est tentant de les essayer toutes, les templates, hein?
> 
> ...



Merci de ton commentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet c'est probablement un peu chargé mais bon comme je voulais eviter le flash et tout (parce que je sais pas faire) c'est ce que j'ai reussi a pondre de mieux... peut etre l'arriere plan est-il de trop...
Si non pour les galeries qui n'ont le retour a la page d'index qu'au debut et a la fin c'est qu'elles ont été créés avec une des premieres versions de Galerie qui n'incluait pas de champ pour metre le lien vers l'index. Il fallait éditer chaque pages pour le rajouter a la main et j'ai eu la fleme... Mais maintenant que l'interface d'acceuil est refaite je vais pouvoir refaire les galeries aussi ne serait ce que pour en allèger certaines, ajouter le lien vers l'index sur chaque pages et aussi utiliser une autre methode de compression que QuickTime qui génère pas mal de bruit...

Merci encore

@+


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Bon, voilà mes photos, elles sont dans la signature


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2004)

Besoin d'avis sur un petit portfolio en flash extrèmement simple à mettre en place et gratuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors  voilà l'URL


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

Merci c'est DL, j'essaie au calme plus tard, mais ça parait plutôt sympa pour faire des petites galeries


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Essayé et <font color="#f75609">*approuvé*http://www.jmgeorges.com/Simple_1/, c'est d'une simplicité ça fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci pour le lien Turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## turnover (29 Avril 2004)

Tu as vu, rien de plus simple. Pour une vingtaine de photos c'est top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S: J'aime bien le 2


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2004)

Merci pour l'info Turnover, c'est génial ce soft.


----------



## benao (29 Avril 2004)

ma preferee: la vache en gros plan, l'avant derniere! sinon c'est quoi ton appareil?


----------



## turnover (30 Avril 2004)

Merci, j'aime bien la vaches aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , des brebis arrivent.
C'est que c'est très campagnard à 35 bornes de paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon appareil est un coolpix 4500


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu, rien de plus simple. Pour une vingtaine de photos c'est top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b">Ouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup je me suis amusé à faire de nouvelles photos pour avoir deux petites séries de huit  *c'est par là* 

Merci pour le deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en fait ma plus mauvaise note sur PPS, on m'avait donné des 2 comme note bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Chez toi, j'aime bien l'étang (entre autre) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour quoi les filets ?

PS: Paul je vais de suite jetter un uil sur le Portugal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## turnover (30 Avril 2004)

heu tu l'as eu ou ton lustre ? j'ai le même à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'adore mars et le yellow blue final way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les filets c'est pour les anguilles je crois, je suis pas sûr. Je pêche qu'avec une bonne gaule moa


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

turn a dit:
			
		

> heu tu l'as eu ou ton lustre ? j'ai le même à la maison



 Ik.., mais y a les mêmes deux fois + cher chez Hab... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



			
				turn a dit:
			
		

> J'adore mars et le yellow blue final way







Et en prime vous savez combien j'ai de fausses dents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 



			
				turn a dit:
			
		

> une bonne gaule moa









 c'est le printemps huhuhu


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'avis sur un petit portfolio en flash extrèmement simple à mettre en place et gratuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a l'air vraiment génial ce truc! Et joli en plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le flash pour les myopathes comme moi!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que du bonheur. Des que je quite ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de PC du boulot je l'essaye!
Le hic c'est qu'il va falloir que je refasse toutes mes galeries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Qui a dit "c'est pas plus mal"?


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2004)

En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en réduisant la fenêtre, la photo affichée se réduit aussi


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2004)

énorme ca!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> En plus je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en réduisant la fenêtre, la photo affichée se réduit aussi



 <font color="#39455b">Sur mes pages, nouvelle rubrique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'ouvre en pop 800x600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (par contre en dessous ça altère les photos)  </font>


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2004)

rhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'allais mettre en ligne le même systême ce soir. Bon ben au moins on a pas les mêmes couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben au moins on a pas les mêmes couleurs








 <font color="#39455b"> Hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est ta faute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai fait ça hier, de toute façon même la couleur de fond je la ferais tourner.
Pensez quand même à mettre des "erreur 404" ou un "redirect" dans "images" et "thumbs" pour ceux qui sont chez Free
par contre je vais leur faire un mail, déja pour dire merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis que leur lien s'ouvre en blank...Tu les connais Turn ? </font>


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Pensez quand même à mettre des "erreur 404" ou un "redirect" dans "images" et "thumbs" pour ceux qui sont chez Free
> </font>



Tu peux expilquer ca scarab'? C'est quoi le pb avec free et ou faut il mettre les 404 ou redirect?





SI non toujours aussi chouette ton travail sur ton site


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux expilquer ca scarab'? C'est quoi le pb avec free et ou faut il mettre les 404 ou redirect?



 <font color="#39455b">Yop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que chez certains hebergeurs tu peux acceder aux racines des sous dossiers
(en tapant par ex: http://jpmiss.free.fr/simpleViewer/images )
comme cette mise en page est un Flash, son avantage est que tu ne peux pas copier les images,
(sauf copie d'écran), mais si je clique le lien du script et que je vois que tous les gens qui utilisent SimpleViewer,
sont obligés d'utiliser un dossier "images" et "thumbs", je sais ou prendre les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par exemple certaines personnes mettent un mot de passe pour certaines pages,
mais leurs pages sont toutes dans le dossier "page" tu peux y aller si c'est pas sécurisé et ouvrir la page de ton choix...

Sinon bah merci une fois de plus JP </font>


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2004)

Ah ok c'est un truc de protection koua. Bah moi je m'en tape si un gus veut récupérer une de mes photos pour se faire un ticheurte ou un mug avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais par contre c'est vrai que pour les pros, les gens qui vivent de leur travail photo ca doit etre utile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je ne fait que grenouiller


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2004)

Je ne les connais pas non, je les ai trouvé en allant sur un de mes sites photos favoris


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2004)

Moi non plus je m'inquiète pas. Les photos pour le web sont si comprimées que de toutes façons, à part les regarder sur écran on peut rien en faire...

 *SAUF ..... *  si tu places volontairement une image de trés grande taille pour profiter du zoom offert dans l'image par le lecteur flash.  

Au fait petit scarab, merci pour le lien depuis ton site, c'est trés gentil


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au fait petit scarab, merci pour le lien depuis ton site, c'est trés gentil



 <font color="#39455b"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'espère que JP va pas faire la gueule, j'ai plus de place dans ma fenêtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je refais des pages pour Mame carab en plus des photos pour moi, bref je pare au plus pressé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ok vous vous foutez de sécuriser les sous dossiers contenant des photos accessibles,
mais admettons que vous ayez un dossier où vous mettez toutes vos photocopies administratives (factures, photos d'apart, peintures, meubles etc)
pour les ressortir en cas de pépin pour vos assureurs, et ben ça regarde personne, et le web coute moins cher qu'un coffre fort. </font>


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que JP va pas faire la gueule, j'ai plus de place dans ma fenêtre



T'inquiete scarab' de toute facon on joue pas dans la meme cour: je ferais un peut tache a coté de ton site ou de celui d'alan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok vous vous foutez de sécuriser les sous dossiers contenant des photos accessibles,
> mais admettons que vous ayez un dossier où vous mettez toutes vos photocopies administratives (factures, photos d'apart, peintures, meubles etc)
> pour les ressortir en cas de pépin pour vos assureurs, et ben ça regarde personne, et le web coute moins cher qu'un coffre fort. </font>



Pour ca j'utilise la fonction "porte documents" de yahoo: c'est gratos et ca semble assez sur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je ferais un peut tache a coté de ton site ou de celui d'alan


<font color="#39455b">





 Kessidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis donc t'étais en vacances où ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour ca j'utilise la fonction "porte documents" de yahoo: c'est gratos et ca semble assez sur



<font color="#39455b">Ah je connaissais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon là je donnais un exemple ou il faut mettre un password sur le dossier en question,
c'est vrai que ça n'a plus rien à voir avec les sous dossiers d'un site, à part que si on peut remonter le site
par les dossiers racine, on peut justement tomber sur des dossiers qui ne sont pas censés etres visibles.</font>


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> (factures, photos d'apart, peintures, meubles etc)
> p</font>



C'est quoi tout ça !!! Faut que je demande à madame Alan, elle doit savoir ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tout ça !!! Faut que je demande à madame Alan, elle doit savoir ...



 Ah toi aussi


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2004)

Possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai la version 74, moteur fiable qu'il faut vraiment chauffer pour monter dans les tours, par contre j'ai pas la direction assistée alors elle va un peu où elle veut ... (moi je m'accroche au volant !!)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [COLOR=#]Rhôôôôôôôô   [/COLOR]


----------



## turnover (4 Mai 2004)

Tiens je viens de regarder et merci de m'y avoir mis aussi dans tes liens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ce qui est des dossiers et sous dossiers, tu pourrais faire un .htaccess non ?
Moi je me trimbale avec tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est dans mon iBook et bientôt dans mon iPod


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Kessidi  Dis donc t'étais en vacances où ça  et les photos
> </font>



J'etais a Madère. C'est joli mais il a pas fait tres beau donc (pour une fois) j'ai pas fait beaucoup de photos. Elles devraient etre en ligne d'ici la fin de la semaine. Stay tuned


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des dossiers et sous dossiers, tu pourrais faire un .htaccess non ?



 <font color="#39455b">Justement les .htacces ça merdouille chez Free et Online.net (free payant)
faudra que je vérifie, ils ont fait des maj récement, mais je me suis habitué aux redirect finalement c'est plus fun.  </font>


----------



## einqui (7 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

   Je vais essayer de pas faire le timide....
Suite a une discussion dans le bar 
Par la, bienvenue au bar 

j'ai mis quelques photos du Japon en ligne. Mais ce sujet semble plus approprie pour indiquer un lien sur sa page perso. 
Alors voila, les photos sont visibles a l'adresse :

www.furanku.net

Merci d'avance pour votre visite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis quelques photos du Japon en ligne. Mais ce sujet semble plus approprie pour indiquer sur sa page perso.
> Alors voila, les photos sont visibles a l'adresse :
> 
> www.furanku.net
> ...



 <font color="#39455b"> Elvis Powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vive les pom pom Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne continuation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## einqui (7 Mai 2004)

Oui, ils sont mignons tout plein n'est-ce pas?

Sinon, je suis preneur de tout avis sur les photos (histoire de progresser). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais me tourner plus vers le Noir&amp;Blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis preneur de tout avis sur les photos (histoire de progresser).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b">J'dirais juste qu'un petit coup d'accentuation avant export pour le web les avantagerait.
Le N &amp; B, tu est équipé en numérique ?</font>


----------



## einqui (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">J'dirais juste qu'un petit coup d'accentuation avant export pour le web les avantagerait.
> Le N &amp; B, tu est équipé en numérique ?</font>



Accentuation? Qu'est-ce donc?
Non, j'ai un reflex argentique Minolta. Je ne suis pas du tout equipe en numerique.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Accentuation? Qu'est-ce donc?



 Un outil "netteté" , la plupart des softs de retouche en ont un



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai un reflex argentique Minolta. Je ne suis pas du tout equipe en numerique.


<font color="#39455b">Ca tombe bien ça reste plus consistant pour le N&amp;B (enfin pour l'instant)
demandes au labo un CD en plus de tes tirages c'est mieux que le scan, à moins que tu ais un scan pour négatifs.
</font>


----------



## einqui (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Ca tombe bien ça reste plus consistant pour le N&amp;B (enfin pour l'instant)
> demandes au labo un CD en plus de tes tirages c'est mieux que le scan, à moins que tu ais un scan pour négatifs.
> </font>



OK, j'ignorais ce detail. Je vais voir ca avec mon labo a la prochaine pellicule.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

Voila, ma page perso dediée a mes voyages (signature) vient d'etre mise a jour avec des photso de madere.
Malheureusement la meteo ne fut pas aussi douce que prevue mais je pense qu'on y retrouve bien les principales caracteristiques de cette petite ile de l'atlantique.


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Tres jolies photos.... Mais il ne faut plus que j'aille sur ton site... Ma journee est foutue.... Je veux rentrer en Europe!!!! Je veux des vacances!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cela dit, je trouve au contraire que la meteo etait tres bien pour les photos : tres joli ciel et tres jolis nuages (j'adore les nuages...)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tres jolies photos.... Mais il ne faut plus que j'aille sur ton site... Ma journee est foutue.... Je veux rentrer en Europe!!!! Je veux des vacances!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis d'accord avec toi: un ciel avec des nuages c'est plus joli... sauf quand tu veux te ballader en altitude et que du coup tu ES DANS les nuages


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne chipotons pas.
Tu aurais pu profiter de l'occasion pour faire de la macro de nuage


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ne chipotons pas.
> Tu aurais pu profiter de l'occasion pour faire de la macro de nuage



 <font color="#39455b"> Eh oui JP la photo de gouttes d'eau c'est un grand classique quand même !

Quelle feignasse celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 </font>


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)




----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>







Petit insolent


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2004)

Ah non, l'eau j'en ai jusque là avec la pluie qu'il y a eu ce week end !! Alors même quelques gouttes j'en veux pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je veux du soleil pour


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Petit insolent



oh lui eh!
il me traite de petit insolent du haut de ses 342 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je commence a préparer le goudron et les plumes?

inconscient!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



 J'te déconseille ça au bar tu risques d'y laisser la main avec certains


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> oh lui eh!
> il me traite de petit insolent du haut de ses 342 posts
> 
> 
> ...



Je le referai plus. Promis


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je le referai plus. Promis



Bon allez ca va pour cette fois... mais que je ne t'y reprenne pas


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Ca tombe bien ça reste plus consistant pour le N&amp;B (enfin pour l'instant)
> demandes au labo un CD en plus de tes tirages c'est mieux que le scan, à moins que tu ais un scan pour négatifs.
> </font>




euh non le CD avec les tirages, c'est nul vu la qualité des scans !

j'en vends plein et ça me fait chier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et pour le noir et blanc, tu peux toujours y venir avec ton truc à pixels mes TriX attendent le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles -&gt;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> euh non le CD avec les tirages, c'est nul vu la qualité des scans !
> ...



 <font color="#39455b"> Truc à pixel c'est bien ce que je dis, le N&amp;B est pour l'instant supérieur en argentique, tu sais plus lire ou tu cherches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez Picto mes Tri-X il me les sortent sur CD en plus des tirages et avec une raisonable résolution.
Vu le temps gagné pour le prix, et, pour des pages web c'est très suffisant, et c'était la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Truc à pixel c'est bien ce que je dis, le N&amp;B est pour l'instant supérieur en argentique, tu sais plus lire ou tu cherches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



picto, c'est pas du dev grand public !! c'est beaucoup plus cher je cherche pas, je connais bien mon métier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'énerves pas jean-mi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> picto, c'est pas du dev grand public !! [insert]oui mais c'est pas de la daube non plus[/insert]



 Tu sais bien que je suis snob mon lapin


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2004)

[mode snob aussi ]  Moi j'ai un labo à New York qui s'occupe de mes scans.
Depuis l'arret du Concorde c'est bien moins rapide pour aller au comptoir retirer mes pochettes... [/mode snob aussi ]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> [mode snob aussi ]  Moi j'ai un labo à New York qui s'occupe de mes scans.
> Depuis l'arret du Concorde c'est bien moins rapide pour aller au comptoir retirer mes pochettes... [/mode snob aussi ]



Comme j'ai de la chance d'avoir un Picto pas loin de chez moi, snob et prolo quoi


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

[édité]je vais voir ailleurs[/édité]


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai de la chance d'avoir un Picto pas loin de chez moi, snob et prolo quoi



Euh, moi, picto est quasiment aussi loin que New York ... prolo et prolo donc


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] moi j'ai un picto à côté de chez moi et c'est des cons du coup, je fais dans le standard* et j'ai un tireur artisanal sur ciba
> 
> je comprends mieux pourquoi je lis jamais ces sujets que de la frime
> 
> *ya des gens normaux sur terre, pas que des bobos macusers



 <font color="#39455b"> A Lyon sont très sympas on peut personnaliser (profils perso, sur expo, sous expo) et quand ça convient pas ils les refont gratos,
donc faut pas tomber non plus dans le militantiste aveugle et démago.
Grape qui n'est pas plus ni moins bobo que moi en est très content aussi d'ailleurs. 

_pensée: ne jamais discuter avec Alem quand il est de mauvais poil, il comprend mal l'humour...en fait le "scarab snob" c'était de lui dans un autre sujet..._</font> 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi, picto est quasiment aussi loin que New York ... prolo et prolo donc









Au fait pour ta question capitaliste refais moi un mp pour me dire la suite, ça m'intéresse


----------



## turnover (13 Mai 2004)

Ben dis donc !! heureusement que j'ai pas dit ou j'allais !


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2004)

je viens de la faire pdt que tu postais ces lignes


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] [édité]je vais voir ailleurs[/édité]





			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc !! heureusement que j'ai pas dit ou j'allais !



tu vas où alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

je ne suis pas de mauvais poil mais vous êtes relous de la reproduction en petit groupe jamais une once d'autre chose que de RÉEL snobisme

je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de discuter avec vous dans ces sujets en fait vous faites votre truc ici et je vais faire des photos ailleurs

vous savez, des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_esprit d'ouverture, où es-tu_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _esprit d'ouverture, où es-tu_



 T'as raison y a rien de mieux que de claquer une porte pour l'esprit d'ouverture.


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

ah et autre chose : je ne fais pas de militantisme, j'ai l'occasion de bosser avec de vrais labos (imaginoir, roland dufau, fresson) mais quand je viens ici, je vais pas aller dire : vazi fais tirer ton noir et blanc numérique sur du baryté chez imaginoir, ce serait _déplacé_

quand je parle de dev+ Cd je sais ce que cela recouvre dans 99% des cas, et je cause pas des cas particuliers que sont les labos pros abordables que sont Picot, Lis etc 

juste réaliste 

et sur ce, plus rien à foutre sur ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> je viens de la faire pdt que tu postais ces lignes



 Lu, sur ce bonne nuit, je fais des ménages de bonne heure pour payer mon nouveau matos


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison y a rien de mieux que de claquer une porte pour l'esprit d'ouverture.



tu me connais ? eh bien, tu sais que tu peux regarder dans le miroir


----------



## alan.a (14 Mai 2004)

fiou lou lou ...

C'est la fête du  slip ce soir ...


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2004)

une idée ça photographier un terrain vague avec des slips roses dedans, un beau ciel gris et au 6x6 ah non, ça me rappelle le style de quelqu'un


----------



## alan.a (14 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] un beau ciel gris



C'est trop d'honneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un fonctionnaire n'en mérite pas tant


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Oula, je ne pensais pas declencher une telle tempete (dans un verre d'eau....)

De toute facon, comme on n'est jamais sur de rien tant qu'on a pas essaye, j'ai tente le CD en meme temps que le developpement. Bon, c'etait une pellicule couleur, mais c'etait pour voir ce que ca donnait. Le resultat n'etait pas a la hauteur de ce que j'attendais. Je vais donc retenter une fois pour un film N&amp;B et j'aviserai.

Quant au debat prolo ou pas, il ne se pose pas. Ici, tout le monde est persuade de faire partie de la classe moyenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais vraiment moyenne alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## turnover (14 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> tu vas où alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne répondrais pas à cette question même sous la torture.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon, comme on n'est jamais sur de rien tant qu'on a pas essaye, j'ai tente le CD en meme temps que le developpement. Bon, c'etait une pellicule couleur, mais c'etait pour voir ce que ca donnait. Le resultat n'etait pas a la hauteur de ce que j'attendais. Je vais donc retenter une fois pour un film N&amp;B et j'aviserai.



 <font color="#39455b">
J'ai quelques CD inutilisables aussi, mais depuis que j'ai trouvé le bon labo...
Je leur améne des négatifs avec juste un ou deux scanns à faire au milieu d'autres que je ne veux pas,
ça prend 3 ou 4 jours parfois et je dois payer le CD 15 à peu près pour une trentaine de fichiers haute résolution,
et franchement vu le temps que ça met à scanner des négatifs soi même (avec ce que je peux avoir comme scann),
ou encore le temps que ça me prend pour nettoyer les "poussiéres" sur un fichier scanné à plat...

Il n'y a pas de solution parfaite, un ami qui fait de l'argentique vient d'acheter un APN juste pour son site web (une solution pas très économique non plus)  


(Pour les passions t'inquiètes, il ne manquerait plus qu'il n'y ai pas de passionnés ici)

Bonne recherche de labo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> Il n'y a pas de solution parfaite, un ami qui fait de l'argentique vient d'acheter un APN juste pour son site web (une solution pas très économique non plus)
> 
> [...]
> ...



Je vais chercher... je sens que ca va etre epique. Les 3/4 des labos sont des labos Fuji.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> A jour ... enfin 30% de nouveau

Et pour les amateurs de viande fraiche en slip rose c'est dans l'antichambre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est dans la signature_</font>


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> A jour ... enfin 30% de nouveau
> 
> Et pour les amateurs de viande fraiche en slip rose c'est dans l'anti chambre
> 
> ...



J'aime bien celle des museaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien entendu la premiere de la série


----------



## turnover (26 Mai 2004)

On les as rasées de près  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Belles photos, j'aime bien les quartiers en rang


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> A jour ... enfin 30% de nouveau
> 
> Et pour les amateurs de viande fraiche en slip rose c'est dans l'antichambre
> 
> ...



C'est la troisième photos de la série "antichambre" que je préfère.
Un monde qui m'est inconnu, un peu "rébarbatif" que tu as rendu esthétiquement superbe. Bravo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la rubrique 60 photos, un petit faible pour  celle-ci. et un grand sourire pour  celle-ci.





Du tous beau travail, une nouvelle fois.


----------



## turnover (27 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est la troisième photos de la série "antichambre" que je préfère.
> Un monde qui m'est inconnu, un peu "rébarbatif" que tu as rendu esthétiquement superbe. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai que la troisième est très bien, j'aime trop les quartiers en rang


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Voila, j'ai mis a jour mon site de photos de voyage (signature) avec le dernier en date: L'islande.

 Enjoy


----------

